# 1.2.3.4



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

J and bì sei proprio uno stronzo.


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> J and bì sei proprio uno stronzo.


io direi più che uno stronzo una merdaccia.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io direi più che uno stronzo una merdaccia.


del resto, che fosse una merdaccia era noto


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io direi più che uno stronzo una merdaccia.



Effettivamente stavolta sono disgustato davvero, non ha resistito ed ha dovuto per forza scrivere qualcosa, quando poteva semplicemente leggere senza commentare.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> del resto, che fosse una merdaccia era noto



Purtroppo non a tutti.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente stavolta sono disgustato davvero, non ha resistito ed ha dovuto per forza scrivere qualcosa, quando poteva semplicemente leggere senza commentare.


non può non commentare, deve vomitare sentenze. E' più forte di lui, classico caso di individuo convinto, a torto, di essere intelligente


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> del resto, che fosse una merdaccia era noto


Ahhhhhhh, ma tu guarda chi è rispuntato! Casualità!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sul thread, amici, che dire: è proprio vero.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhh, ma tu guarda chi è rispuntato! Casualità!


guarda fesso che sono rispuntato da un pò. Invece tu stai sempre qua, merdaccia


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul thread, amici, che dire: è proprio vero.


attento che mi approvano perché sono ricchione


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non può non commentare, deve vomitare sentenze. E' più forte di lui, classico caso di individuo convinto, a torto, di essere intelligente



Tranquillo che qualcuno/a verrà a difenderlo, spero sinceramente di no, ma ho i mie dubbi, ma conto stavolta davvero sulla sensibilità dell'essere umano, forumista oppure no.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda fesso che sono rispuntato da un pò. Invece tu stai sempre qua, merdaccia



invornito invece di battibeccare..aggiornami..sei tornato''frate''oppure ancora infedele???


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul thread, amici, che dire: è proprio vero.



che sai contare fino a 4?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornito invece di battibeccare..aggiornami..sei tornato''frate''oppure ancora infedele???


ma non stavo battibeccando, lo stavo offendendo

sono, come consigliatomi da alcuni, in pausa di riflessione. sto studiando gli effetti collaterali della fedeltà


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo che qualcuno/a verrà a difenderlo, spero sinceramente di no, ma ho i mie dubbi, ma conto stavolta davvero sulla sensibilità dell'essere umano, forumista oppure no.


comunque almeno adesso è stato sincero


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul thread, amici, che dire: è proprio vero.


Mi sa che il terapeuta a priori sa che elementi girano sui vari forum, e tu ne sei la conseguenza del consiglio del terapeuta.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non stavo battibeccando, lo stavo offendendo
> 
> sono, come consigliatomi da alcuni, in pausa di riflessione. sto studiando gli *effetti collaterali *della fedeltà



acidità?:singleeye:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che sai contare fino a 4?


ottimista. la sequenza l'ha trovata su internet


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non stavo battibeccando, lo stavo offendendo
> 
> sono, come consigliatomi da alcuni, in pausa di riflessione. sto studiando gli effetti collaterali della fedeltà


occhio che non c'è ancora la cura.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda fesso che sono rispuntato da un pò. Invece tu stai sempre qua, merdaccia


Da un po'? L'ultimo tuo post prima di questo thread è di, vediamo, una settimanella fa, se non leggo male. Perchè non è che te ne sei mai andato per la verità, ma ti limitavi a leggere e, cheto cheto, dopo un po' hai riscritto qualcosina, tanto per rientrare così, senza tanto clamore. E adesso non hai resistito al richiamo di sto topic, vè? Ma come mai tutta questa acredine, questo rancore? Eh? Com'è?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> acidità?:singleeye:


in un cero senso, potresti aver ragione...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> comunque almeno adesso è stato sincero



Il problema è che è proprio così, Convinto.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da un po'? L'ultimo tuo post prima di questo thread è di, vediamo, una settimanella fa, se non leggo male. Perchè non è che te ne sei mai andato per la verità, ma ti limitavi a leggere e, cheto cheto, dopo un po' hai riscritto qualcosina, tanto per rientrare così, senza tanto clamore. E adesso non hai resistito al richiamo di sto topic, vè? Ma come mai tutta questa acredine, questo rancore? Eh? Com'è?


ma no, dai, nessun rancore. mi diverte offenderti perché ti trovo un laido, tutto qui


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> attento che mi approvano perché sono ricchione


Ahhhhh, ma vedi allora che segui tutto! Che c'è, allora? Scrivi di più! Perchè intervieni così poco? Mi faresti davvero felice.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il problema è che è proprio così, Convinto.


come dicevo, classico caso in cui pochi neuroni sono convinti di essere in molti


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da un po'? L'ultimo tuo post prima di questo thread è di, vediamo, una settimanella fa, se non leggo male. Perchè non è che te ne sei mai andato per la verità, ma ti limitavi a leggere e, cheto cheto, dopo un po' hai riscritto qualcosina, tanto per rientrare così, senza tanto clamore. E adesso non hai resistito al richiamo di sto topic, vè? Ma come mai tutta questa acredine, questo rancore? Eh? Com'è?


Ou! ti ricordo che ho aperto ioil 3D, tu stai riprendendo vecchi discorsi, quindi l'acredine mi sa che l'hai tu.  eh? scemo!


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhh, ma vedi allora che segui tutto! Che c'è, allora? Scrivi di più! Perchè intervieni così poco? Mi faresti davvero felice.


veramente? che carino che sei


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come dicevo, classico caso in cui pochi neuroni sono convinti di essere in molti



:up: pura verità.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non stavo battibeccando, lo stavo offendendo
> 
> sono, come consigliatomi da alcuni, in pausa di riflessione. sto studiando gli effetti collaterali della fedeltà


no io m ne sbatto..che ognuno scriva quello che vuole amico..grazie a Dio nion siamo in Cina..o Corea del Nord

ah..ma allora se tu stop..rimaniamo io e Tebe...casso solo in due...


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ou! ti ricordo che ho aperto ioil 3D, tu stai riprendendo vecchi discorsi, quindi l'acredine mi sa che l'hai tu.  eh? scemo!


eheh, beccato in castagna, il nostro laidone calvo


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no io m ne sbatto..che ognuno scriva quello che vuole amico..grazie a Dio nion siamo in Cina..o Corea del Nord
> 
> ah..ma allora se tu stop..rimaniamo io e Tebe...casso solo in due...


stop mi sembra esagerato, pausa


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ou! ti ricordo che ho aperto ioil 3D, tu stai riprendendo vecchi discorsi, quindi l'acredine mi sa che l'hai tu.  eh? scemo!


ovviamente è un complotto


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma no, dai, nessun rancore. mi diverte offenderti perché ti trovo un laido, tutto qui


Eri tanto interessato al tradimento ed alla fedeltà (tanto che ti ci stai ancora inacidendo su da solo, mi pare d'aver letto) quando qui c'è un forum intero di utenti con cui dialogare e tu scegli di venirmi ad insultare? Nah, ma quale laido. Perchè ce l'hai con me, amico?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eheh, beccato in castagna, il nostro laidone calvo



Eh mica è la prima volta, ci si sta abituando con me, ogni tanto gli si alza la pressione " solo quella eh" e mi dice qualche frasetta romantica


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eri tanto interessato al tradimento ed alla fedeltà (tanto che ti ci stai ancora inacidendo su da solo, mi pare d'aver letto) quando qui c'è un forum intero di utenti con cui dialogare e tu scegli di venirmi ad insultare? Nah, ma quale laido. Perchè ce l'hai con me, amico?


ho solo approfittato di un'occasione per offenderti, tutto qui. non te la prendere dai


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> stop mi sembra esagerato, pausa



ti invidio..io non riesco piu'a fermarmi...sai che ci pensavo prima??ma chi me lo fa'fare???


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ho solo approfittato di un'occasione per offenderti, tutto qui. non te la prendere dai



Evita di essere sincero con lui, non ne vale la pena. credimi sono serissimo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti invidio..io non riesco piu'a fermarmi...sai che ci pensavo prima??ma chi me lo fa'fare???


è un'esperienza interessante, devo dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ou! ti ricordo che ho aperto ioil 3D, tu stai riprendendo vecchi discorsi, quindi l'acredine mi sa che l'hai tu. eh? scemo!


Ma quanto cazzo sei stupido da uno a dieci, un miliardo? Cioè, questo scrive apposta per insultarmi e l'acredine è la mia che glielo faccio notare? Con in più tu che ti senti pure messo da parte perchè ho risposto a lui e non a te? Ma che cazzo è, hanno aperto le gabbie tutte insieme con voiatri? Eh?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Evita di essere sincero con lui, non ne vale la pena. credimi sono serissimo.


io lo trovo utile per fare due risate. dopo la sparizione di alcuni soggetti, è rimasto solo lui della vecchia guardia di laidi


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ho solo approfittato di un'occasione per offenderti, tutto qui. non te la prendere dai


Non me la sto prendendo, anzi! W la Madonna (...) che lo fai. Quello che mi perplime è solo di averti fatto così male che non ne vedevi l'ora. Scusami, amico.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quanto cazzo sei stupido da uno a dieci, un miliardo? Cioè, questo scrive apposta per insultarmi e l'acredine è la mia che glielo faccio notare? Con in più tu che ti senti pure messo da parte perchè ho risposto a lui e non a te? Ma che cazzo è, hanno aperto le gabbie tutte insieme con voiatri? Eh?


non ti agitare che perdi i capelli


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quanto cazzo sei stupido da uno a dieci, un miliardo? Cioè, questo scrive apposta per insultarmi e l'acredine è la mia che glielo faccio notare? Con in più tu che ti senti pure messo da parte perchè ho risposto a lui e non a te? Ma che cazzo è, hanno aperto le gabbie tutte insieme con voiatri? Eh?



Ecco lo hai letto massi? e che devo rispondergli se è proprio cretino naturale. 

Non scrivere più eh massi che io mi sento messo da parte.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non me la sto prendendo, anzi! W la Madonna (...) che lo fai. Quello che mi perplime è solo di averti fatto così male che non ne vedevi l'ora. Scusami, amico.


eh si, sei fortissimo tu


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco lo hai letto massi? e che devo rispondergli se è proprio cretino naturale.
> 
> Non scrivere più eh massi che io mi sento messo da parte.


poi gli passa


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Evita di essere sincero con lui, non ne vale la pena. *credimi sono serissimo*.



Massì, che poi siccome non capisci mai niente di nulla potrebbe essere usato contro di te. Mannaggia, vè? Ma la colpa però è mia, mica la tua che non ti sai manco allacciare le scarpe da solo. E' mia che te lo faccio notare. Ma guarda.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> è un'esperienza interessante, devo dire.


essere fedele???sicuramente.....

ascolta Max..assolvo Jo e sai perche'???perche'sono cose che si dicono.sbagliando...ma si dicono..d'altronde saprai di quanto successo a congresso PCI qua'a Bo..tanti anni fa'.Parla Grillini,capo arci gay...e dopo si alza in piedi operaio in tuta...che papale papale dice''mia associo al compagno busone''-nessuno rise..ne Grillini si offese.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io lo trovo utile per fare due risate. dopo la sparizione di alcuni soggetti, è rimasto solo lui della vecchia guardia di laidi



Ah bhe, fai bene, anche io mi faccio due risate, già da tempo. Però devo dire che quando ho aperto questo 3D pochi minuti fa cioè, avevo davvero bisogno di scrivergli con tutto il cuore che è uno stronzo. L'ho detto, l'ho scritto, ora possiamo anche ridere.

Cioè dopo ora esco che vado al bar.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco lo hai letto massi? e che devo rispondergli se è proprio cretino naturale.
> 
> Non scrivere più eh massi che io mi sento messo da parte.


_"Il thread l'ho aperto io! Io l'ho apreto il thread! Perchè rispondi a lui? Eh? perchgè? Ce l'hai con lui, allora! Ehhhhh!!!" _


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> essere fedele???sicuramente.....
> 
> ascolta Max..assolvo Jo e sai perche'???perche'sono cose che si dicono.sbagliando...ma si dicono..d'altronde saprai di quanto successo a congresso PCI qua'a Bo..tanti anni fa'.Parla Grillini,capo arci gay...e dopo si alza in piedi operaio in tuta...che papale papale dice''mia associo al compagno busone''-nessuno rise..ne Grillini si offese.


si, lo assolvo anche io per le stesse ragioni. anche lui potrebbe uscirsene cosi'...hahaha hai proprio ragione


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, sei fortissimo tu


Evidente. Stai qui, d'altra parte, proprio a dimostrarlo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Evidente. Stai qui, d'altra parte, proprio a dimostrarlo.


certo certo, anche se, tecnicamente, essendo un troll, sono qui per fare il troll


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> J and bì sei proprio uno stronzo.



E che vogliamo fare inquadrarlo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E che vogliamo fare inquadrarlo?


mi sembra difficile


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> essere fedele???sicuramente.....
> 
> ascolta Max..*assolvo Jo *e sai perche'???perche'sono cose che si dicono.sbagliando...ma si dicono..d'altronde saprai di quanto successo a congresso PCI qua'a Bo..tanti anni fa'.Parla Grillini,capo arci gay...e dopo si alza in piedi operaio in tuta...che papale papale dice''mia associo al compagno busone''-nessuno rise..ne Grillini si offese.


Ma che assolvi, Micione. Ti ricordo che stai parlando con uno che scriveva che tradendo la moglie non la stava cornficando ma che, anzi, le facesse un bel favore. Per dirne una. S'è pure clonato alla cazzo di cane per non si sa bene quale motivo, o meglio, perchè era stato talmente preso per il culo con un altro nick che tanto ha rosicato che ha dovuto cambiarlo, solo che è stato sgamato. Mò, sarà pure traditore ma è un coglione strafatto e finito, eh. Io capisco che tu ci tenga alla categoria (dei traditori dico), ma con uno così è veramente meglio essere soli.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che assolvi, Micione. Ti ricordo che stai parlando con uno che scriveva che tradendo la moglie non la stava cornficando ma che, anzi, le facesse un bel favore. Per dirne una. S'è pure clonato alla cazzo di cane per non si sa bene quale motivo, o meglio, perchè era stato talmente preso per il culo con un altro nick che tanto ha rosicato che ha dovuto cambiarlo, solo che è stato sgamato. Mò, sarà pure traditore ma è un coglione strafatto e finito, eh.


hehe, sese


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, sese


Eheheheheheheh un cazzo, amico. E' proprio così.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che assolvi, Micione. Ti ricordo che stai parlando con uno che scriveva che tradendo la moglie non la stava cornficando ma che, anzi, le facesse un bel favore. Per dirne una. S'è pure clonato alla cazzo di cane per non si sa bene quale motivo, o meglio, perchè era stato talmente preso per il culo con un altro nick che tanto ha rosicato che ha dovuto cambiarlo, solo che è stato sgamato. Mò, sarà pure traditore ma è un coglione strafatto e finito, eh. Io capisco che tu ci tenga alla categoria (dei traditori dico), ma con uno così è veramente meglio essere soli.


epperò, questa risposta articolata, rara dal nostro eroe, è interessante, da un punto di vista forumologico


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eheheheheheheh un cazzo, amico. E' proprio così.


no, ma non serve dimostrartelo


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eheheheheheheh un cazzo, amico. E' proprio così.


comunque questo avatar penso renda meglio l'idea della tua estetica


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che assolvi, Micione. Ti ricordo che stai parlando con uno che scriveva che tradendo la moglie non la stava cornficando ma che, anzi, le facesse un bel favore. Per dirne una. S'è pure clonato alla cazzo di cane per non si sa bene quale motivo, o meglio, perchè era stato talmente preso per il culo con un altro nick che tanto ha rosicato che ha dovuto cambiarlo, solo che è stato sgamato. Mò, sarà pure traditore ma è un coglione strafatto e finito, eh. Io capisco che tu ci tenga alla categoria (dei traditori dico), ma con uno così è veramente meglio essere soli.



dai basta Jo..le ragioni per cui lui tradisce sono roba sua...io faccio poi di peggio amico...perche'non ho una che sia una ragione per farlo....tipo appunto il gatto...mica uccide per fame..ma perche'gli piace.

Fine della'scazzottatura''ok...ragazzi ,c'e'stata scossa pesa..nel mugello la gente e'scappata in strada


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> opcorn:


-)


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai basta Jo..le ragioni per cui lui tradisce sono roba sua...io faccio poi di peggio amico...perche'non ho una che sia una ragione per farlo....tipo appunto il gatto...mica uccide per fame..ma perche'gli piace.
> 
> Fine della'scazzottatura''ok...ragazzi ,c'e'stata scossa pesa..nel mugello la gente e'scappata in strada


sono pronto a scusarmi per avergli detto merdaccia e laido. Calvo invece lo mantengo, perché lo ha detto lui. L'assenza di neuroni invece è di tutta evidenza


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai basta Jo..*le ragioni per cui lui tradisce sono roba sua...*io faccio poi di peggio amico...perche'non ho una che sia una ragione per farlo....tipo appunto il gatto...mica uccide per fame..ma perche'gli piace.
> 
> Fine della'scazzottatura''ok...ragazzi ,c'e'stata scossa pesa..nel mugello la gente e'scappata in strada



Brutto coglione di un gatto merdoso, il punto non sono le ragioni per le quali tradisce, COGLIONE, sono le giustificazioni ed autoassoluzioni ad minchiam che si da da solo sperando di far passare l'idea che Cristo fosse morto di freddo. Tu fai lo stesso, micio? Eh? Porca puttana.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brutto coglione di un gatto merdoso, il punto non sono le ragioni per le quali tradisce, COGLIONE, sono le giustificazioni ed autoassoluzioni ad minchiam che si da da solo sperando di far passare l'idea che Cristo fosse morto di freddo. Tu fai lo stesso, micio? Eh? Porca puttana, eh.


oh mamma come sei irato. dai, non fare cosi'


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> oh mamma come sei irato. dai, non fare cosi'


Ma non sono irato, amico mio. Io sono IL MALIGNO. Eh.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non sono irato, amico mio. Io sono IL MALIGNO. Eh.


ma quale maligno, al massimo sei il macigno


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma quale maligno, al massimo sei il macigno


Ma difatti qualche osso già te l'ho rotto. Scusami.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma difatti qualche osso già te l'ho rotto. Scusami.


per essere uno cui quello che succede nel forum non frega un cazzo, scrivo delle cose peculiari. ma, in fondo, anche no, data la scasa dotazione neuronea


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> opcorn:


Stai scrivendo?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*però*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma difatti qualche osso già te l'ho rotto. Scusami.


A me gira parecchio il cazzo che gente che sparisce torna qui ad insultare.proprio non mi sta bene!


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> opcorn:


mi associo
:gabinetto::tv:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per essere uno cui quello che succede nel forum non frega un cazzo, *scrivo delle cose peculiari.* ma, in fondo, anche no, data la scasa dotazione neuronea


Diciamo che "peculiari" è un po' un eufemismo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che "peculiari" è un po' un eufemismo.


volevo dire "scrivi delle cose peculiari".


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> volevo dire "scrivi delle cose peculiari".


Era venuta buona la prima.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me gira parecchio il cazzo che gente che sparisce torna qui ad insultare.proprio non mi sta bene!


a roma si dice che fai due fatiche


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era venuta buona la prima.


allora la mantengo se ti è piaciuta. non vorrei deluderti che poi mi prendi a male parole


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> a roma si dice che fai due fatiche


Se fossi di romaa capiresti e ti misureresti la palla,se vuoi faccia anche la terza testa di cazzo?vuoi?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fossi di romaa capiresti e ti misureresti la palla,se vuoi faccia anche la terza testa di cazzo?vuoi?


whatever


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Massi*



massinfedele ha detto:


> whatever


Stai a catena bello!A Katena!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora la mantengo se ti è piaciuta. non vorrei deluderti che poi mi prendi a male parole


Mantienila perchè vera, più che altro. Oltretutto ti ricordo che quello che è venuto apposta a prendere a male parole qualcuno tra me e te non sono io.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai a catena bello!A Katena!:up:


sono del tutto certo che tu abbia ragione, d'altro lato la ragione è dei...


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mantienila perchè vera, più che altro. Oltretutto ti ricordo che quello che è venuto apposta a prendere a male parole qualcuno tra me e te non sono io.


ma io ho solo confermato ciò che altri dicevano di te, e che ti ho detto varie volte. come te la prendi per una merdaccia però


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mantienila perchè vera, più che altro. Oltretutto ti ricordo che quello che è venuto apposta a prendere a male parole qualcuno tra me e te non sono io.


Appunto!fin quando ci si sfancula fra noi,è un conto,altro conto i provocatori esterni!dovremmo capirlo tutti.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> sono del tutto certo che tu abbia ragione, d'altro lato la ragione è dei...


Tu le rogne le cerchi e son sicurorima o poi le troverai....!


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!fin quando ci si sfancula fra noi,è un conto,altro conto i provocatori esterni!dovremmo capirlo tutti.


oscuro ha ragione, per le note ragioni


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu le rogne le cerchi e son sicurorima o poi le troverai....!


è vero frank, in questo maledetto paese non c'è posto per tutti e due


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> oscuro ha ragione, per le note ragioni


In effetti a darti del povero coglione ci vuole poco.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io ho solo confermato ciò che altri dicevano di te, e che ti ho detto varie volte. come te la prendi per una merdaccia però


No, e che me la prendo. Mi fa anzi tanto piacere che non sei riuscito a frenarti e sei dovuto per forza entrare in questo thread ed insultarmi! Tu non sai la soddisfazione, onesto.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, e che me la prendo. Mi fa anzi tanto piacere che non sei riuscito a frenarti e sei dovuto per forza entrare in questo thread ed insultarmi! Tu non sai la soddisfazione, onesto.


le tue soddisfazioni la dicono lunga sulla tua vita. comunque, lieto di aver provocato piacere nella tua mera esistenza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Purtroppo non a tutti.



certo perchè non lo è

non più di me e te, perlomeno


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti a darti del povero coglione ci vuole poco.


eh si, caro oscuro, eh si. quante cose capisci tu, quante ne sai


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> le tue soddisfazioni la dicono lunga sulla tua vita. comunque, lieto di aver provocato piacere nella tua mera esistenza


Ti assicuro che il fatto che tu sia qui adesso la dice di gran lunga di più sulla tua che non sulla mia.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che il fatto che tu sia qui adesso la dice di gran lunga di più sulla tua che non sulla mia.


assicura, assicura


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

basta, è quasi ora dell'aperitivo


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Massin*



massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, caro oscuro, eh si. quante cose capisci tu, quante ne sai


Prima o poi apparecchierò la mia cena su quel tuo culo rattrappito e devastato, poi ti piscerò in culo,ti strapperò quei lembi di pelle usurata a morsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assicura, assicura


Certo. Basta poco per rendersene conto, d'altra parte.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> le tue soddisfazioni la dicono lunga sulla tua vita. comunque, lieto di aver provocato piacere nella tua mera esistenza


Max..ora basta!fidati di me..perche'da mp ho capito che sei persona in gamba..ma .lo sono altrettanto Jo e Oscuro,potresti darci un taglio???parliamo di amanti che e'meglio??vuoi sapere che mie 'capitato oggi??


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Max..ora basta!fidati di me..perche'da mp ho capito che sei persona in gamba..ma fidati di me..lo sono altrettanto Jo e Oscuro,potresti darci un taglio???palriamo di amanti che e'meglio??vuoi sapre che mie 'capitato oggi??


Micione, hai mai pensato di prendere i voti? Tanto poi ti saresti scopato sai quante.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima o poi apparecchierò la mia cena su quel tuo culo rattrappito e devastato, poi ti piscerò in culo,ti strapperò quei lembi di pelle usurata a morsi.


certo, sicuramente. non ho dubbi. ma un po' meno film porno no eh?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo perchè non lo è
> 
> non più di me e te, perlomeno


Chiaretta, una volta quando non ero in me ti avrei risposto per le rime, ma essendo un vecchio bacucco perdono qualsiasi cosa una donna possa farmi e dirmi, entro certi limiti sia chiaro, limiti di realtà parlo, non di forum, quindi che dirti? ti sei fatta un'esame di coscienza ? hai espresso la tua opinione? altro ancora? brava. 

Hai parlato ho parlato.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Max..ora basta!fidati di me..perche'da mp ho capito che sei persona in gamba..ma .lo sono altrettanto Jo e Oscuro,potresti darci un taglio???parliamo di amanti che e'meglio??vuoi sapere che mie 'capitato oggi??


ti ascolto

ma posso continuare ad offendere il calvo e ottuso?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> certo, sicuramente. non ho dubbi. ma un po' meno film porno no eh?


Si ci ho pensato ma a tua moglie piacciono tanto,cosa vuoi da me?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ci ho pensato ma a tua moglie piacciono tanto,cosa vuoi da me?


hahaha. grande ottuso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiaretta, una volta quando non ero in me ti avrei risposto per le rime, ma essendo un vecchio bacucco perdono qualsiasi cosa una donna possa farmi e dirmi, entro certi limiti sia chiaro, limiti di realtà parlo, non di forum, quindi che dirti? ti sei fatta un'esame di coscienza ? hai espresso la tua opinione? altro ancora? brava.
> 
> Hai parlato ho parlato.









*=






*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiaretta, una volta quando non ero in me ti avrei risposto per le rime, ma essendo un vecchio bacucco perdono qualsiasi cosa una donna possa farmi e dirmi, entro certi limiti sia chiaro, limiti di realtà parlo, non di forum, quindi che dirti? ti sei fatta un'esame di coscienza ? hai espresso la tua opinione? altro ancora? brava.
> 
> Hai parlato ho parlato.


:smile:

ma io te l'avrei detta, te la direi anche vis a vis questa cosa


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie per il tempo speso pensandomi.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> hahaha. grande ottuso


Se tu sei quello sveglio,orgoglioso di essere ottuso!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti ascolto
> 
> ma posso continuare ad offendere il calvo e ottuso?


Come no. Dai, su.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie per il tempo speso pensandomi.


Leggendoti mio malgrado, più che altro.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu sei quello sveglio,orgoglioso di essere ottuso!


dai non litighiamo, io ti accetto per quel che sei. davvero. il fatto che tu non riesca a scrivere, a capire o a parlare non toglie nulla alla tua umanità.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> ma io te l'avrei detta, te la direi anche vis a vis questa cosa



Ed io ti avrei risposto sempre gentilmente. 
Grazie, spero l'arancia sia Siciliana.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti ascolto
> 
> ma posso continuare ad offendere il calvo e ottuso?



no..sono ''amici virtuali''come lo sei tu.....allora oggi primo appuntamento con tipa ancor peggio di me.iper selettiva..be'comincio a prepararmi,sistemo cravatta,giacca,cappotto..manca mezz'ora,ma e'lontano..be'mi chiama..marito a letto con l'influenza...non si puo'piu muovere......cavolo Max dimmi sono sfigato????ahahahha


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io ti avrei risposto sempre gentilmente.
> Grazie, *spero l'arancia sia Siciliana*.



ovvio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Solo una domanda: ma era proprio necessario aprire questo 3d?


Mi sa che il fatto che JB ha risposto solo 1,2,3,4 senza invece dire esattamente quello che pensava e in maniera forte come ci ha abituato in questo ultimo periodo, ha dato fastidio.........


Chi vi capisce è bravo


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leggendoti mio malgrado, più che altro.



Ellosò, ma è vero che sei calvo ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ovvio



Divina.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Ed io ti avrei risposto sempre gentilmente.
> *Grazie, spero l'arancia sia Siciliana.


Ammesso che non fossi sotto l'influsso del:







che ti fa l'effetto dei:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no..sono ''amici virtuali''come lo sei tu.....allora oggi primo appuntamento con tipa ancor peggio di me.iper selettiva..be'comincio a prepararmi,sistemo cravatta,giacca,cappotto..manca mezz'ora,ma e'lontano..be'mi chiama..marito a letto con l'influenza...non si puo'piu muovere......cavolo Max dimmi sono sfigato????ahahahha


lo avrà fatto apposta, il bastardo...

ma infatti io li offendo amichevolmente e loro lo sanno. cioé, ottuso non capisce, ma lo sente con l'istinto, forte nelle fiere


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> dai non litighiamo, io ti accetto per quel che sei. davvero. il fatto che tu non riesca a scrivere, a capire o a parlare non toglie nulla alla tua umanità.


Ahahh:rotfl: io non accetto quello che sei,perchè sei una merda di uomo,e non fai un bel servizio alla nostra categoria,capisci il messaggio vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ellosò, ma è vero che sei calvo ?


Certo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammesso che non fossi sotto l'influsso del:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Effettivamente mi sa che certe scene pirotecniche tu le sogni la notte a cinque dita, le tue.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo una domanda: ma era proprio necessario aprire questo 3d?
> 
> 
> Mi sa che il fatto che JB ha risposto solo 1,2,3,4 senza invece dire esattamente quello che pensava e in maniera forte come ci ha abituato in questo ultimo periodo, ha dato fastidio.........
> ...



che poi chissà cosa voleva dire


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahahh:rotfl: io non accetto quello che sei,perchè sei una merda di uomo,e non fai un bel servizio alla nostra categoria,capisci il messaggio vero?


per quanto si possa capire ciò che tenti di esprimere, credo di si


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo.



Non domando in quale testa visto che ne hai soltanto una, parlo della coppula di minchia che ti ritrovi eh!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che poi chissà cosa voleva dire


Semplicemnte che non era d'accordo con la scelta di Circe. Ma si è trattenuto da esprimersi e io se devo essere sincero l'ho apprezzato


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che poi chissà cosa voleva dire



io non ci sto capendo una fava.




ciao Massi


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo avrà fatto apposta, il bastardo...
> 
> ma infatti io li offendo amichevolmente e loro lo sanno. cioé, ottuso non capisce, ma lo sente con l'istinto, forte nelle fiere



ma sai essere cervazzi provoca queste cose...ma l'alcione  non poteva ammalarsi stasera???.....adesso debbo sperare che guarisca in fretta e si levi dalle palle..cosi'gli allungo le corna..ahahahah..

Max pianatala..


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemnte che non era d'accordo con la scelta di Circe. Ma si è trattenuto da esprimersi e io se devo essere sincero l'ho apprezzato


Meno male.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemnte che non era d'accordo con la scelta di Circe. Ma si è trattenuto da esprimersi e io se devo essere sincero l'ho apprezzato



farfalla o sei ingenua o chissà cosa, conosciamo tutti benissimo le esternazioni di J and bì nei confronti di circe, il messaggio suo è stato chiarissimo. 

Ma va bene così tranquilla. Giustamente anche tu devi esprimere la tua, e l'hai espressa conoscendo le dinamiche che ci sono sempre state tra circe e J and bì.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai essere cervazzi provoca queste cose...ma l'alcione  non poteva ammalarsi stasera???.....adesso debbo sperare che guarisca in fretta e si levi dalle palle..cosi'gli allungo le corna..ahahahah..
> 
> Max pianatala..


magari passa da lui a curarlo...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno male.



A convenienza!


Su comincia a difenderti su.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

sapete che sono 26 giorni esatti che non mi faccio la ceretta?
Mattia non se ne è manco accorto.

Che dite, disbosco?


Ho anche la guest anni 80













:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla o sei ingenua o chissà cosa, conosciamo tutti benissimo le esternazioni di J and bì nei confronti di circe, *il messaggio suo è stato chiarissimo*.
> 
> Ma va bene così tranquilla. Giustamente anche tu devi esprimere la tua, e l'hai espressa conoscendo le dinamiche che ci sono sempre state tra circe e J and bì.


Cioè? Che hai capito?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> per quanto si possa capire ciò che tenti di esprimere, credo di si


Essere una merda è nella tua natura,non devo esprimere nulla,poi a fare l'eroe dietro un pc sei capace pure tu,codardo e vigliacco.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla o sei ingenua o chissà cosa, conosciamo tutti benissimo le esternazioni di J and bì nei confronti di circe, il messaggio suo è stato chiarissimo.
> 
> Ma va bene così tranquilla. Giustamente anche tu devi esprimere la tua, e l'hai espressa conoscendo le dinamiche che ci sono sempre state tra circe e J and bì.


Ma ho detto la stessa cosa
Proprio perchè le conosciamo, per una volta ho apprezzato che invece che esternarle ha semplicemente sottolineato che si limitava a contare e a non rispondereò
Ingenua io proprio no.
Obiettiva quando serve si


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Che hai capito?



Che sei uno stronzo.

Bravo stai difendendoti, dii grazie a farfalla su.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sapete che sono 26 giorni esatti che non mi faccio la ceretta?
> Mattia non se ne è manco accorto.
> 
> Che dite, disbosco?
> ...



la forestale è d'uopo


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ho detto la stessa cosa
> Proprio perchè le conosciamo, per una volta ho apprezzato che invece che esternarle ha semplicemente sottolineato che si limitava a contare e a non rispondereò
> Ingenua io proprio no.
> Obiettiva quando serve si


Obiettiva non lo sei proprio, perchè doveva soltanto non scrivere. Solo questo doveva fare.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Essere una merda è nella tua natura,non devo esprimere nulla,poi a fare l'eroe dietro un pc sei capace pure tu,codardo e vigliacco.


codardo lo accetto. vigliacco mi pare esagerato. come disse Lamendhet "i grandi cavalli non portano ai posteri, ma essi sono puri" (da "Malgrado tutto, ho l'alitosi", Edizioni Pesanti, 2004)


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la forestale è d'uopo



Credo anche io.

Che raccapriccio.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> magari passa da lui a curarlo...



fai pure l'esen.....amico stai rischiando..potrei mandarti la Sindrome Tebana..in pratica dopo stai 8 mesi senza erezioni..


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo anche io.
> 
> Che raccapriccio.


dipende, magari incontri l'uomo che ama la donna irsuta


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> del resto, che fosse una merdaccia era noto


ma tu vieni qui solo quando c'è da litigare?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fai pure l'esen.....amico stai rischiando..potrei mandarti la Sindrome Tebana..in pratica dopo stai 8 mesi senza erezioni..


ma che ho fatto di male per meritare la sindrome?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che sei uno stronzo.
> 
> Bravo stai difendendoti, dii grazie a farfalla su.


Ma tu sei un palesissimo ritardato (ciao Minni) che tanto per cambiare non ha ricapito un cazzo di nulla. Sarò pure stronzo, ma non capisci davvero un cazzo di niente, poveraccio che altro non sei.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu vieni qui solo quando c'è da litigare?


veramente ero passato anche l'altra settimana, senza offendere nessuno. oggi ho visto che davano della merdaccia al calvo e mi sono associato. comunque me ne torno nel sottobosco presto, no worries


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dipende, magari incontri l'uomo che ama la donna irsuta


che brutta roba amico..sai qualche settimana ero all'estero,e nei centri benessere,si sta nudi..oh ma tutte non depilate..orribile non trovi??anche perche'se tu la vuoi l........e'..poco pratico no??


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Obiettiva non lo sei proprio, perchè doveva soltanto non scrivere. Solo questo doveva fare.



Non ho nessun motivo di rapportarmi con JB diversamente da come mi rapporto con gli altri
Raramente mi lascio influenzare dalle simpatie e antipatie se leggo una cosa sensata. 
Ho quotato e aprovato più volte anche il Conte, questo dovrebbe dirla lunga sulla mia obiettività

Quindi la nuova regola del forum è intervenire solo quando si è d'accordo con chi scrive?
Scusa non ero stata informata e forse nemmeno JB


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> veramente ero passato anche l'altra settimana, senza offendere nessuno. oggi ho visto che davano della merdaccia al calvo e mi sono associato. comunque me ne torno nel sottobosco presto, no worries


ma no, perché?
ci sono tanti argomenti che piotrebbero piacerti.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Obiettiva non lo sei proprio, perchè doveva soltanto non scrivere. Solo questo doveva fare.


In effetti non ho scritto proprio un bel nulla, a meno che i primi quattro numeri dallo zero non abbiano chissà quale esoterico significato recondito giù in Sicilia.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che brutta roba amico..sai qualche settimana ero all'estero,e nei centri benessere,si sta nudi..oh ma tutte non depilate..orribile non trovi??anche perche'se tu la vuoi l........e'..poco pratico no??


io devo confessare che a me essa piace nature, ovviamente nei limiti. la calvizie mi deprime


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un palesissimo ritardato (ciao Minni) che tanto per cambiare non ha ricapito un cazzo di nulla. Sarò pure stronzo, ma non capisci davvero un cazzo di niente, poveraccio che altro non sei.


E comunque aspetto i ringraziamenti


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io devo confessare che a me essa piace nature, ovviamente nei limiti. la calvizie mi deprime


ma va'...in questo siamo diversi...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> veramente ero passato anche l'altra settimana, senza offendere nessuno. oggi ho visto che davano della merdaccia al calvo e mi sono associato. *comunque me ne torno nel sottobosco presto, no worries*


No, che! Resta, non fare il timido.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, perché?
> ci sono tanti argomenti che piotrebbero piacerti.


infatti leggo volentieri, poi da quando non ci sono gli anonimi è molto piacevole


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, che! Resta, non fare il timido.


no, sei troppo forte tu, mi metti paura. la tua sagacia è temibile. che coppia che fai con ottuso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io devo confessare che a me essa piace nature, ovviamente nei limiti. *la calvizie mi deprime*


A me in effetti no. Ci sto bene assai, pare.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fai pure l'esen.....amico stai rischiando..potrei mandarti la Sindrome Tebana..in pratica dopo stai 8 mesi senza erezioni..


Oh ma basta cazzo!

Che a forza di maledizioni io mi sono beccata quella della patata secca e non ne esco!
Ed ero appena uscita da quella del pipino mollo.



E cosa deve ancora capitare!





Mi cadrà?




TONF!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E comunque aspetto i ringraziamenti


Grazie. Mi scoccia spiegarmi.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me in effetti no. Ci sto bene assai, pare.


si si, bella la vita dietro a un pc, eh? dici qualsiasi minchiata che ti va


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *no, sei troppo forte tu, mi metti paura. la tua sagacia è temibile*. che coppia che fai con ottuso


Tutto molto vero.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto molto vero.


assolutamente verissimo. dai che anche oggi un po' di autostima l'hai guadagnata


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh ma basta cazzo!
> 
> Che a forza di maledizioni io mi sono beccata quella della patata secca e non ne esco!
> Ed ero appena uscita da quella del pipino mollo.
> ...


tebina, sono in pausa fedeltà, ma per te posso fare un piccolo strappo...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, bella la vita dietro a un pc, eh? *dici qualsiasi minchiata che ti va*



Mi sa che in quel campo io sono un semplice amatore e tu uno che ha qualche oro olimpico nel suo carnet.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che in quel campo io sono un semplice amatore e tu uno che ha qualche oro olimpico nel suo carnet.


sarà, ma stai sempre a dire che hai successo con le donne, che piaci, etc. insomma, ecco, vabbe'


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh ma basta cazzo!
> 
> Che a forza di maledizioni io mi sono beccata quella della patata secca e non ne esco!
> Ed ero appena uscita da quella del pipino mollo.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:smeraldin tesoro..meritato


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente verissimo. dai che anche oggi un po' di autostima l'hai guadagnata


Effettivamente sei stato una gradita sorpresa, infiocchettata e tutto.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> no, sei troppo forte tu, mi metti paura. la tua sagacia è temibile. che coppia che fai con ottuso


Topi di fogna come te,non aggiungono nulla a questo posto,per cui torna da dove cazzo sei venuto,piccola merda.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Effettivamente sei stato una gradita sorpresa, infiocchettata e tutto.


hai visto che belle cose che ti riserva il forum? fai bene a passare qui metà della tua vita


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Topi di fogna come te,non aggiungono nulla a questo posto,per cui torna da dove cazzo sei venuto,piccola merda.


hai ragione ottuso, ma non agitarti che ti esce il sangue dal naso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sarà, ma stai sempre a dire che hai successo con le donne, che piaci, etc. insomma, ecco, vabbe'


Io non è che dico più di tanto, se leggi bene. Al contrario, tu hai in thread un paio di centinaia di pagine, con fregnacce realmente olimpioniche, vedi tu.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> hai visto che belle cose che ti riserva il forum? fai bene a passare qui metà della tua vita


Quella povera cretina di tua moglie sa dove passi la tua di vita?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non è che dico più di tanto, se leggi bene. Al contrario, tu hai in thread un paio di centinaia di pagine, con fregnacce realmente olimpioniche, vedi tu.


hai 5189 messagi da luglio 2012. vedi te


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Ahha*



massinfedele ha detto:


> hai ragione ottuso, ma non agitarti che ti esce il sangue dal naso


Agitarmi io? io mi diverto,sei uno sparring niente male...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai visto che belle cose che ti riserva il forum? fai bene a passare qui metà della tua vita


E allora siamo in due, con la differenza che io scrivo e tu leggi e basta nell'ombra, a meno che non ti prudano le mani sulla tastiera perchè effettivamente te ne ho date troppe in precedenza. Troppo poche, intendo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quella povera cretina di tua moglie sa dove passi la tua di vita?


dai ottuso non prendertela, che poi ti agiti. torna a cercare di capire come ha fatto  il calvo a passare da 1 a 4, vedrai che ce la puoi fare


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora siamo in due, con la differenza che io scrivo e tu leggi e basta nell'ombra, a meno che non ti prudano le mani sulla tastiera perchè effettivamente te ne ho date troppe in precedenza. Troppo poche, intendo.


certo, sei fortissimo


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> dai ottuso non prendertela, che poi ti agiti. torna a cercare di capire come ha fatto  il calvo a passare da 1 a 4, vedrai che ce la puoi fare


chiedilo a tua moglie che da uno piccolo è passata a 4 grandi e neri,e tu stai qui....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai 5189 messagi da luglio 2012. vedi te


Perchè io scrivo. Tu ne avrai altrettanti se non di più, se potessimo contare le letture. Inoltre io mica ho mai cambiato nick facendomi cloni, tu non credo che potrai dire lo stesso, vero?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> J and bì sei proprio uno stronzo.


pessima idea, fossi in te chiuderei.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> certo, sei fortissimo


Confermo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> chiedilo a tua moglie che da uno piccolo è passata a 4 grandi e neri,e tu stai qui....:rotfl:


ma che battuta formidabile ottuso! guarda, davvero, che forza che sei


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè io scrivo. Tu ne avrai altrettanti se non di più, se potessimo contare le letture. Inoltre io mica ho mai cambiato nick facendomi cloni, tu non credo che potrai dire lo stesso, vero?


rimane il fatto che vivi qui, caro il mio inutile calvo


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ma che battuta formidabile ottuso! guarda, davvero, che forza che sei


Il merito è di tua moglie...!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> rimane il fatto che vivi qui, caro il mio inutile calvo


Anche tu, solo che tu rosichi come un castoro.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pessima idea, fossi in te chiuderei.


ora me ne vado, non occorre chiudere


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ora me ne vado, non occorre chiudere


Ma perchè? Dai oh.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche tu, solo che tu rosichi come un castoro.


 epperò, come te la prendi per una merdaccia. e che sarà mai. la ritiro, dai


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il merito è di tua moglie...!


ma perché te la prendi con mia moglie? ottuso, lo sai che sei cattivo? allora "specchio magico"


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ora me ne vado, non occorre chiudere


rimane comunque un'idea pessima quella di aprire un thread contro qualcuno; non ti sentire sempre tirato in ballo.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ma perché te la prendi con mia moglie? ottuso, lo sai che sei cattivo? allora "specchio magico"


Bè con chi devo prendermela con i tuoi genitori?poveri disgraziati...!


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Dai oh.


mi hai distrutto calvo. rosico troppo e devo andare via. tu ed ottuso siete troppo forti; sono costretto ad andarmene


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> epperò, come te la prendi per una merdaccia. e che sarà mai. la ritiro, dai


Mica me la sono presa. Anzi, ti invito a non andartene da un bel po'. Perchè sei così timido? Tanto stai lì e leggi, a sto punto scrivi, no? Mica sei l'unico a cui rode, anzi ti faccio pure saltare la fila, se resti.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimane comunque un'idea pessima quella di aprire un thread contro qualcuno; non ti sentire sempre tirato in ballo.


ah ok, scusasse


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi hai distrutto calvo. rosico troppo e devo andare via. tu ed ottuso siete troppo forti; sono costretto ad andarmene



Resta. Ti prometto che conterò fino a dieci anche con te. Fino a venti, toh. Rimani.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè con chi devo prendermela con i tuoi genitori?poveri disgraziati...!


fallo pure, ma sono mori recentemente in un incidente d'auto


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> mi hai distrutto calvo. rosico troppo e devo andare via. tu ed ottuso siete troppo forti; sono costretto ad andarmene


Ogni volta che metterei la zampetta qui dentro,ti accoglierò con i dovuti sentimenti.Promesso.Saluti alla signora.:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Resta. Ti prometto che conterò fino a dieci anche con te. Fino a venti, toh. Rimani.


dovrei aspettare che tu impari a contare, non credo di avere abbastanza tempo


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dovrei aspettare che tu impari a contare, non credo di avere abbastanza tempo


Perchè mi tratti male quando sono così gentile con te?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni volta che metterei la zampetta qui dentro,ti accoglierò con i dovuti sentimenti.Promesso.Saluti alla signora.:rotfl:


diavolo ottuso, che forza che sei, ti temo energicamente


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè mi tratti male quando sono così gentile con te?


perché temo la tua grande forza e sagacia


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> diavolo ottuso, che forza che sei, ti temo energicamente


Puoi sempre contattarmi energicamente in privato...!


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi sempre contattarmi energicamente in privato...!


ma non ti scusi per aver tirato in ballo i miei genitori morti?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché temo la tua grande forza e sagacia


Lo so. Ma conterò almeno fino a cento. Fallo per il Micione che è buono.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non ti scusi per aver tirato in ballo i miei genitori morti?


Sono qui con me. Tua madre ha un messaggio per te, vuoi che te lo scriva?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ma non ti scusi per aver tirato in ballo i miei genitori morti?


Non mi passa neanche per il cazzo!Non ne ero a conoscenza,e non cambia il mio pensiero.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono qui con me. Tua madre ha un messaggio per te, vuoi che te lo scriva?


:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono qui con me. Tua madre ha un messaggio per te, vuoi che te lo scriva?


ecco, questa poi


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco, questa poi


Dai, oh. C'è anche papino.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi passa neanche per il cazzo!Non ne ero a conoscenza,e non cambia il mio pensiero.


sono basito


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai, oh. C'è anche papino.


molto divertente


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono basito


Si eh? Immagino.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molto divertente


Vero, per quello non voglio che ti vada via.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si eh? Immagino.


scherzare sui morti, ti rendi conto?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Senti*



massinfedele ha detto:


> sono basito


Senti non strumentalizzare i miei post!Io di te non so nulla,e non mi interessa nulla!credo ti sia stata impartita un'educazione di merda,punto!Io mi ricordo tutte le porcate che sei stato capace di rivolgermi mesi fa...!Scusati tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scherzare sui morti, ti rendi conto?


Ahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhah! Non andare via!


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti non strumentalizzare i miei post!Io di te non so nulla,e non mi interessa nulla!credo ti sia stata impartita un'educazione di merda,punto!Io mi ricordo tutte le porcate che sei stato capace di rivolgermi mesi fa...!Scusati tu.


lo sai che a mio padre è saltata la testa nell'incidente? ridi di più adesso?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhah! Non andare via!


non posso stare a lungo, ma prometto di entrare ad offenderti più spesso


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Massi*



massinfedele ha detto:


> lo sai che a mio padre è saltata la testa nell'incidente? ridi di più adesso?


Dove mi avresti visto ridere?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo sai che a mio padre è saltata la testa nell'incidente? ridi di più adesso?


Tuo padre dice che si è sempre preoccupato per te.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove mi avresti visto ridere?


non ho parole per la mancanza di rispetto dei morti. davvero uno schifo


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuo padre dice che si è sempre preoccupato per te.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> non ho parole per la mancanza di rispetto dei morti. davvero uno schifo


e l'ottuso sarei io poi?sei ridicolo.:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuo padre dice che si è sempre preoccupato per te.


mio padre era un uomo d'oro, che con uno come te non parlerebbe mai. ho il cuore infranto


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> mio padre era un uomo d'oro, che con uno come te non parlerebbe mai. ho il cuore infranto


Hai il culo infranto?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tebina, sono in pausa fedeltà, ma per te posso fare un piccolo strappo...



Apposto siamo.
Un fedele e una patata secca.
Con cattivik mi vedo all'ikea, con Lothar a Modena mi sembra, io e te dove?

Alla disney come l'altra volta?
Però ti prego non presentarti più con il pipino principe azzurro e soprattutto smettila fare lo sgambetto alle vecchiette.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Apposto siamo.
> Un fedele e una patata secca.
> Con cattivik mi vedo all'ikea, con Lothar a Modena mi sembra, io e te dove?
> 
> ...


ok ok, ma posso sputare ai bimbi?
senti, questa volta nudi subito, che l'altra volta mi hai fatto vetire da batman e ci ho messo un'ora a togliere la tuta


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mio padre era un uomo d'oro, che con uno come te non parlerebbe mai. ho il cuore infranto


Appunto era preoccupato per te. Dice che sei sempre stato un gran cazzaro da competizione. Dice che gli dispiace per tua moglie che ti si è accollato, povera donna, e che il suo grande cruccio è che non è riuscito a correggerti. Mi fa un po' pena, devo dire.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai il culo infranto?:rotfl:


non capisco come tu possa ridere sulla morte dei miei, ma non ti senti un cane?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto era preoccupato per te. Dice che sei sempre stato un gran cazzaro da competizione. Dice che gli dispiace per tua moglie che ti si è accollato, povera donna, e che il suo grande cruccio è che non è riuscito a correggerti. Mi fa un po' pena, devo dire.


sei davvero temibile, infierire cosi'


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sei davvero temibile, infierire cosi'


Eh, mi spiace. Non sono io, è lui. Ma anche tua madre vorrebbe dire la sua.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Apposto siamo.
> Un fedele e una patata secca.
> Con cattivik mi vedo all'ikea, con Lothar a Modena mi sembra, io e te dove?
> 
> ...



non farmelo Tebe..Max e'invornito...non gli tira piu'da un sacco......invece io,sono''stagionato''ma efficace..poi piu'o meno ho l'eta del Man..no??cioe'..da casa di riposo..ahahahh


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> non capisco come tu possa ridere sulla morte dei miei, ma non ti senti un cane?


No,non sei credibile.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace. Non sono io, è lui. Ma anche tua madre vorrebbe dire la sua.


cosa dice la mamma?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

che schifo arrivare a denigrare i defunti. Fosse anche di un troll. Bisogna davvero essere al fondo del barile. Peggio di questo ci sono solo le varie maledizioni già lette in passato.  Mamma mia che pochezza. Adesso mi diranno bacchettona... stracci le vesti... le solite 4 cagate. La verità è che è un modo squallido e molto, molto facile di ferire.
Ma c'è a chi piace vincere facile.


----------



## Cattivik (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Apposto siamo.
> Un fedele e una patata secca.
> Con cattivik mi vedo all'ikea, con Lothar a Modena mi sembra, io e te dove?
> 
> ...


A parte che se Mat legge il forum io son morto...

Poi io non ero l'unico????

Azz... tu oltre che diversamente fedele sei anche diversamente infedele...

Cattivik

P.S. Controlla nella tua borsa se ti è rimasta la vite della libreria.. ricordi quella volta che l'abbiamo fatto nel reparto camerette...


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ok ok, ma posso sputare ai bimbi?
> senti, questa volta nudi subito, che l'altra volta mi hai fatto vetire da batman e ci ho messo un'ora a togliere la tuta


certo che puoi sputare ai bimbi, mica te l'ho impedito l'altra volta.

E va bene anche per Batman..in effetti è stato difficoltoso.


Io vengo in pelliccia, quindi non depilata, va bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che schifo arrivare a denigrare i defunti. Fosse anche di un troll. Bisogna davvero essere al fondo del barile. Peggio di questo ci sono solo le varie maledizioni già lette in passato. Mamma mia che pochezza. Adesso mi diranno bacchettona... stracci le vesti... le solite 4 cagate. La verità è che è un modo squallido e molto, molto facile di ferire.
> Ma c'è a chi piace vincere facile.


La verità, svegliona, è che sono un mucchio di stronzate, incidente, genitori morti e tutto l'ambaradan. Non ti stracciare nulla per carità.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che schifo arrivare a denigrare i defunti. Fosse anche di un troll. Bisogna davvero essere al fondo del barile. Peggio di questo ci sono solo le varie maledizioni già lette in passato. Mamma mia che pochezza. Adesso mi diranno bacchettona... stracci le vesti... le solite 4 cagate. La verità è che è un modo squallido e molto, molto facile di ferire.
> Ma c'è a chi piace vincere facile.


Sbri...mi meraviglio di te...sono in modalita'asilo i''ragazzi''..fai come  me..passa oltre


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità, svegliona, è che sono un mucchio di stronzate, incidente, genitori morti e tutto l'ambaradan. Non ti stracciare nulla per carità.


La verità, Madre, è che tutto questo fa abbastanza schifo. Fatto da uomini adulti è anche molto grottesco.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri...mi meraviglio di te...sono in modalita'asilo i''ragazzi''..fai come me..passa oltre


Giovane (...) qua entra un poveraccio mentalmente disabile ad insultarmi perchè gli rode il culo e tu te lo coccoli pure, vedi quanto ci capisci.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo che puoi sputare ai bimbi, mica te l'ho impedito l'altra volta.
> 
> E va bene anche per Batman..in effetti è stato difficoltoso.
> 
> ...


si ma questa volta pensavo ad uno sputo all'acido
non depilata? otttimo, io porto il pettine


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri...mi meraviglio di te...sono in modalita'asilo i''ragazzi''..fai come  me..passa oltre


io mi tiro fuori!Non è carino venire qui ad insultare le persone!Avrei difeso chiunque!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non farmelo Tebe..Max e'invornito...non gli tira piu'da un sacco......invece io,sono''stagionato''ma efficace..poi piu'o meno ho l'eta del Man..no??cioe'..da casa di riposo..ahahahh



quindi tra te e max dici che con te vado sul sicuro?

...mmm.....


ma che palle devo depilarmi..






no no, rinuncio.
Troppa fatica la depilazione.
Non c'ho voglia.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La verità, Madre, è che tutto questo fa abbastanza schifo. Fatto da uomini adulti è anche molto grottesco.


La verità vera è che qua non sta succendendo nulla di che e che la stessisima cosa la facesti tu a Massinfedele quando si capì che era un clone su quel famoso thread di millemila pagine qualche tempo fa.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi tra te e max dici che con te vado sul sicuro?
> 
> ...mmm.....
> 
> ...


meglio, meglo, tutta pelosona


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità vera è che qua non sta succendendo nulla di che e che la stessisima cosa la facesti tu a Massinfedele quando si capì che era un clone su quel famoso thread di millemila pagine qualche tempo fa.


"si capi'?" lo dissi io che avevo creato un clone, per la precisione


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La verità, Madre, è che tutto questo fa abbastanza schifo. Fatto da uomini adulti è anche molto grottesco.


uomini adulti?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> "si capi'?" lo dissi io che avevo creato un clone, per la precisione


Perchè t'incalzarono e non potevi più negarlo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giovane (...) qua entra un poveraccio mentalmente disabile ad insultarmi perchè gli rode il culo e tu te lo coccoli pure, vedi quanto ci capisci.


lotharone, ha iniziato prima lui


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> A parte che se Mat legge il forum io son morto...
> 
> Poi io non ero l'unico????
> 
> ...



ahahahahahahah! E' vero! Tu sei l'uomo che vedo all'ikea!
ahahahahaha


Non dirmi niente delle viti.
Le avevo anche nei capelli.

perchè non proviamo il reparto tappeti?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè t'incalzarono e non potevi più negarlo.


ma quando mai, vai a rileggere. non lo sapeva nessuno, lo dissi io


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lotharone, *ha iniziato prima lui*



Uomini adulti.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uomini adulti.


lo giuro su ottuso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma quando mai, vai a rileggere. non lo sapeva nessuno, lo dissi io


E come no.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo giuro su ottuso


Qua ci sei entrato tu con scopi un poco villani, eh.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no.


ora non mi va, ma quando ho tempo ritrovo le fonti. come feci con il nostro stupido ottuso


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi tra te e max dici che con te vado sul sicuro?
> 
> ...mmm.....
> 
> ...



si usato sicuro..autoexpert...molti km..ma meccanica perfettamente funzionante...

Tebina....si un ciuffetto lo puoi lasciare....come ho scritto prima,vedere tanti cespugli mica mi e'piaciuto sai


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua ci sei entrato tu con scopi un poco villani, eh.


io stavo tranquillo e tu mi hai offeso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io stavo tranquillo e tu mi hai offeso


Veramente ho solo scritto che eri rispuntato, dopo che mi avevi scritto di quanto mi ritenessi a torto intelligente.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io stavo tranquillo e tu mi hai offeso



vabbe'offro ape io....qua'la zampa tutti..e amici cpme prima ok????pignoletto frizzante delle ns colline..va bene??


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vabbe'offro ape io....qua'la zampa tutti..e amici cpme prima ok????pignoletto frizzante delle ns colline..va bene??


No, va via. Sciò.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente ho solo scritto che eri rispuntato, dopo che mi avevi scritto di quanto mi ritenessi a torto intelligente.


lo vedi che confessi, briccone


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vabbe'offro ape io....qua'la zampa tutti..e amici cpme prima ok????pignoletto frizzante delle ns colline..va bene??


io sono sempre pronto a fare pace, sono tranquillo, io


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, va via. Sciò.


come osi???ti stacco un'orecchia a graffi???


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lo vedi che confessi, briccone


Cosa confesso? Che mi ha fatto tanto piacere leggerti? Eh, ma è vero. T'ho pure scritto che sei stata una sorpresona.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> vabbe'offro ape io....qua'la zampa tutti..e amici cpme prima ok????pignoletto frizzante delle ns colline..va bene??


M
Mi sembra che questo grandissimo testa di cazzo continua,o sbaglio?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come osi???ti stacco un'orecchia a graffi???


lo vedi che è un briccone? sono basito


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come osi???ti stacco un'orecchia a graffi???


Vattene oh. Mica mi hai difeso da questo lestofante, ANZI.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vattene oh. Mica mi hai difeso da questo lestofante, ANZI.


mi ha detto lestofante, udite udite, rispuntato ed ora lestofante


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi ha detto lestofante, udite udite, rispuntato ed ora lestofante


Hai visto, BRICCONE?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> M
> Mi sembra che questo grandissimo testa di cazzo continua,o sbaglio?


tu non puoi parlare, senno' dico tutto quel che so su di te


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai visto, BRICCONE?


lestofante e rispuntato sono molto più offensivi di briccone


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*magari*



massinfedele ha detto:


> tu non puoi parlare, senno' dico tutto quel che so su di te


Magari,così mi ti tolgo dal cazzo ancora prima e a giusta ragione.Parla...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lestofante e rispuntato sono molto più offensivi di briccone


Anche fesso e merdaccia, sai?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Che noia...........


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vattene oh. Mica mi hai difeso da questo lestofante, ANZI.


ultima volta poi mi sono rotto...quando arrivai qua'un tale Stermy..appena mi vedeva mi riempiva di offese..sai che feci?lo ignorai.. e smise all'istante...non hai che da fare lo stesso..poi scusa che cazzo te ne frega delle offese a Jo..mica sei tu nella vita reale no????fai come ti dico...


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche fesso e merdaccia, sai?


merdaccia io l'ho solo ripetuto. fesso è quasi un complimento. sono stato offeso e tu lo sai


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari,così mi ti tolgo dal cazzo ancora prima e a giusta ragione.Parla...


no, spargerò la voce in privato


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che noia...........


ora me ne vado, no worries (è un po' che lo dico, ma poi lo faccio)


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ultima volta poi mi sono rotto...quando arrivai qua'un tale Stermy..appena mi vedeva mi riempiva di offese..sai che feci?lo ignorai.. e smise all'istante...non hai che da fare lo stesso..poi scusa che cazzo te ne frega delle offese a Jo..mica sei tu nella vita reale no????fai come ti dico...


ora me la smetto lotharone, volevo solo divertirmi un po'


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ultima volta poi mi sono rotto...quando arrivai qua'un tale Stermy..appena mi vedeva mi riempiva di offese..sai che feci?lo ignorai.. e smise all'istante...non hai che da fare lo stesso..poi scusa che cazzo te ne frega delle offese a Jo..mica sei tu nella vita reale no????fai come ti dico...



Oh, ma questo mica è Stermy. A Stermy sto impiastro non potrebbe manco allacciargli le scarpe. Altro che persona valida via pm. Vai oh. Sciò, via.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Ecco*



massinfedele ha detto:


> no, spargerò la voce in privato


B
Bravo cacasotto!Possono essere orgogliosi di te i tuoi genitori.bravo:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> merdaccia io l'ho solo ripetuto. fesso è quasi un complimento. sono stato offeso e tu lo sai


Ma tu sei stato offeso al cervello, solo che mica è colpa mia.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma questo mica è Stermy. A Stermy sto impiastro non potrebbe manco allacciargli le scarpe. Altro che persona valida via pm. Vai oh. Sciò, via.


sei veramente offensivo. penso che mi offenderò


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> B
> Bravo cacasotto!Possono essere orgogliosi di te i tuoi genitori.bravo:rotfl:


ridi ridi, vedrai quando tutti sapranno


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stato offeso al cervello, solo che mica è colpa mia.


da che pulpito, dopo tutte le cose che hai detto in pm


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ora me la smetto lotharone, *volevo solo divertirmi un po'*


Pensa un po'.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ridi ridi, vedrai quando tutti sapranno


Vedrai quando saprà tua moglie....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> da che pulpito, dopo tutte le cose che hai detto in pm


A te, amico?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te, amico?


ma perché in sisti con questo "amico'? sono i filmS americani?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedrai quando saprà tua moglie....!:rotfl:


no, ti prego non farlo!


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

*record come al solito*

quasi 1500 visite. e oltre 250 messaggi


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> no, ti prego non farlo!


ridi ridi....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ora me ne vado, no worries (è un po' che lo dico, ma poi lo faccio)


Anche perchè non capisca cosa ci trovi di divertente......


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma perché in sisti con questo "amico'? sono i filmS americani?


No, è che ti sento amico. Ti da fastidio? Poi, voglio dire, amico è italiano. Gli americani usano "bro", per lo più, che vuol dire un'altra cosa. Sai cosa vuol dire?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ridi ridi....!:rotfl:


ottuso, con i tuoi potenti mezzi mi spaventi. ti prego non farlo, ho già avuto il lutto dei miei


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quasi 1500 visite. e oltre 250 messaggi


Si, ma siamo solo noi coglioni. Non bearti troppo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche perchè non capisca cosa ci trovi di divertente......


in effetti


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che ti sento amico. Ti da fastidio? Poi, voglio dire, amico è italiano. Gli americani usano "bro", per lo più, che vuol dire un'altra cosa. Sai cosa vuol dire?


tu conosci gente che dice "ehi, amico"? 
no, io non parlo inglese, sono una persona semplice. illuminami


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma siamo solo noi coglioni. Non bearti troppo.


dici?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ottuso, con i tuoi potenti mezzi mi spaventi. ti prego non farlo, ho già avuto il lutto dei miei


Pezzo di merda,non spaventarti,stai sereno...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *tu conosci gente che dice "ehi, amico"?
> *no, io non parlo inglese, sono una persona semplice. illuminami


Bè si. Non c'è mica nulla di male, no?


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pezzo di merda,non spaventarti,stai sereno...!:rotfl:


pezzo di merda è offensivo se detto da ottuso? date le sue limitazioni, occorre fare delle regole fair


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dici?


Eh.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè si. Non c'è mica nulla di male, no?


non mi suona molto, cioé non lo sento. lo sento nei film americani, tradotti in italiano. ma magari sbaglio, anzi sicuramente dato che tu hai sempre ragione


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> pezzo di merda è offensivo se detto da ottuso? date le sue limitazioni, occorre fare delle regole fair


Tu mi diverti,chiamarti pezzo di merda,equivale a chiamarti per nome.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non mi suona molto, cioé non lo sento. lo sento nei film americani, tradotti in italiano. ma magari sbaglio, anzi sicuramente dato che tu hai sempre ragione


Esatto.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh.


da verificare con admin, comunque un successo come al solito.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> da verificare con admin, comunque un successo come al solito.


Tutto merito tuo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu mi diverti,chiamarti pezzo di merda,equivale a chiamarti per nome.:rotfl:


ottuso, anche questa è ottima. però cerca di limitarti, queste battutone, sono certo, hanno valore di mercato, puoi farti ricco vendendole a dei comici. cavolo che genio che sei, te lo dicono mai? no? strano


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto merito tuo.


come sei modesto, guarda che anche il personaggio del laido, nei filmS, conta


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ottuso, anche questa è ottima. però cerca di limitarti, queste battutone, sono certo, hanno valore di mercato, puoi farti ricco vendendole a dei comici. cavolo che genio che sei, te lo dicono mai? no? strano


T
Tua moglie spesso mi definisce così.:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> T
> Tua moglie spesso mi definisce così.:rotfl:


che spasso che sei, e che fantasia. te lo dicono maii? no? strano


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come sei modesto, guarda che anche il personaggio del laido, nei filmS, conta


Si, ma il successo è tutto tuo, come giustamente ricordavi citando numeri di post e visite. Ma chi cazzo sei, compare. Il massimo.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma il successo è tutto tuo, come giustamente ricordavi citando numeri di post e visite. Ma chi cazzo sei, compare. Il massimo.


compare, un ulteriore termine sintomatico del personaggio. molto interessante. 
comunque, ora devo proprio lasciarvi. mi ha fatto piacere scambiare qualche offesa con te, e tentare una sorta di comunicazione con ottuso. saluto anche ottuso


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> che spasso che sei, e che fantasia. te lo dicono maii? no? strano


Che fai vieni a pistarmi davanti l'albergo?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che fai vieni a pistarmi davanti l'albergo?:rotfl:


che bei ricordi, quando mi minacciavi


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*

Ricordi male,ma disonesto come sei,non mi meravigli!bel lavoro i tuoi genitori.:up:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricordi male,ma disonesto come sei,non mi meravigli!bel lavoro i tuoi genitori.:up:


pace all'anima loro


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> pace all'anima loro


Si assolutamente,certo non hanno tanto da essere orgogliosi,sei un inetto.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si assolutamente,certo non hanno tanto da essere orgogliosi,sei un inetto.


si scrive in'etto


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> compare, un ulteriore termine sintomatico del personaggio. molto interessante.
> comunque, ora devo proprio lasciarvi. mi ha fatto piacere scambiare qualche offesa con te, e tentare una sorta di comunicazione con ottuso. saluto anche ottuso


Compare è italiano. Non posso farci mica nulla se sei limitato coi vocaboli. Comunque ciao e scrivi, mi raccomando!^^


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> pace all'anima loro



Uh? Che bello, sei ancora qua!!!


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Compare è italiano. Non posso farci mica nulla se sei limitato coi vocaboli. Comunque ciao e scrivi, mi raccomando!^^


provo a leggere di più ed imparare da te. in bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uh? Che bello, sei ancora qua!!!


siamo agli sgoccioli, come disse un medico dopo aver fatto l'encefalogramma ad ottuso


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> provo a leggere di più ed imparare da te. in bocca al lupo per tutto


Inetto torna presto.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> provo a leggere di più ed imparare da te. in bocca al lupo per tutto


Crepi amico. Ciao.


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inetto torna presto.:up:


ottuso, si scrive innetto


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> siamo agli sgoccioli, come disse un medico dopo aver fatto l'encefalogramma ad ottuso


Dopo aver fatto una visita ginecologica a tua moglie con uno strumento di carne.:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo aver fatto una visita ginecologica a tua moglie con uno strumento di carne.:rotfl:


ottusello, fai bene a cercare le mogli altrui, ché tu non ne hai. cerca cerca.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> ottusello, fai bene a cercare le mogli altrui, ché tu non ne hai. cerca cerca.


Sincero?la tua mi sta opprimendo.:rotfl:ha il veleno.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ho resistito fino a pagina 9 sperando che si capisse perché 1234 potesse esere offensivo e motivo di scontro.
Non sono riuscita ad andare oltre tra gli scorni (scusate l'espressione inappropriata).
Qualcuno sa spiegarlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità vera è che qua non sta succendendo nulla di che e che la stessisima cosa la facesti tu a Massinfedele quando si capì che era un clone su quel famoso thread di millemila pagine qualche tempo fa.


Io non ho tirato mai fuori i morti di nessuno in vita mia. Non ne ho bisogno, Madre. Se c'è bisogno so mettere in difficoltà una persona in altro modo, uscendone sempre in modo vincente. Invece... dare questo spettacolo è stato stupido, per due motivi.
Il primo, Massi ha gettato l'amo e qualcuno si è ingoiato pure la lenza.
Causando uno spettacolo disgustoso.
Il secondo, questo spettacolo è stato messo in piedi dove leggono tutti.
Si svegli lei, Madre.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho tirato mai fuori i morti di nessuno in vita mia. Non ne ho bisogno, Madre. Se c'è bisogno so mettere in difficoltà una persona in altro modo, uscendone sempre in modo vincente. Invece... dare questo spettacolo è stato stupido, per due motivi.
> Il primo, Massi ha gettato l'amo e qualcuno si è ingoiato pure la lenza.
> Causando uno spettacolo disgustoso.
> Il secondo, questo spettacolo è stato messo in piedi dove leggono tutti.
> Si svegli lei, Madre.


Ma quali morti, impiastra? I morti se li è tirati fuori DA SOLO Massinfedele ed erano pure farlocchi, brutta rincoglionita. Vai a leggere. E comunque a) non è che abbia ingollato alcunchè perchè, non te ne fossi accorta, qua è pieno di gente a cui sto sul cazzo e se mi dovessi mettere ad evitare tutti non scriverei più (e non voglio evitare chicchesia, peraltro, che è ben più importante in merito) e b) a me che leggano tutti va BENISSIMO, e se a tal riguardo i problemi tu te li saresti posti evidentemente sei di gran lunga più condizionata nell'apparire del sottoscritto.
Hai finito di cagarmi il cazzo aggratis o devi ancora sfogarti un po'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali morti, impiastra? I morti se li è tirati fuori DA SOLO Massinfedele ed erano pure farlocchi, brutta rincoglionita. Vai a leggere. E comunque a) non è che abbia ingollato alcunchè perchè, non te ne fossi accorta, qua è pieno di gente a cui sto sul cazzo e se mi dovessi mettere ad evitare tutti non scriverei più (e non voglio evitare chicchesia, peraltro, che è ben più importante in merito) e b)* a me che leggano tutti va BENISSIMO*, e se a tal riguardo i problemi tu te li saresti posti evidentemente sei di gran lunga più condizionata nell'apparire del sottoscritto.
> Hai finito di cagarmi il cazzo aggratis o devi ancora sfogarti un po'?


ma sei a casa tua qui, astutissima creatura? Li paghi tu i server, volpe del deserto? ti devo fare un disegnino? E per quanto riguarda lo sfogo... appare evidente che sei tu ad averne bisogno, reverenda.Per il rosso, è evidente che tu non abbia capito una mazza. Magari te lo spiega Admin.


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho resistito fino a pagina 9 sperando che si capisse perché 1234 potesse esere offensivo e motivo di scontro.
> Non sono riuscita ad andare oltre tra gli scorni (scusate l'espressione inappropriata).
> Qualcuno sa spiegarlo?


io ho lasciato a pagina 4
ma nemmeno io ho capito...


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

massinfedele ha detto:


> comunque questo avatar penso renda meglio l'idea della tua estetica


anche il tuo non scherza.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei a casa tua qui, astutissima creatura? Li paghi tu i server, volpe del deserto? ti devo fare un disegnino? E per quanto riguarda lo sfogo... appare evidente che sei tu ad averne bisogno, reverenda.Per il rosso, è evidente che tu non abbia capito una mazza. Magari te lo spiega Admin.


Scema di guerra questo forum è SENZA MODERAZIONE. Non so se te n'eri accorta, ma è così. Se ad Admin sta bene, NON VEDO PERCHÉ TU DEBBA FRACASSARMI LE PALLE CON SERVER FRIZZI E LAZZI QUANDO QUI SI E' SCRITTO CAZZATE OVUNQUE ED ANCHE DI BEN PEGGIORI, con insulti a mamme, figli, padri, nonni, auguri di tumori, morti e tragedie, rasoiate incrociate tra
gente che si scambia gli amanti, telefonate di insulti, gruppi su facebook con gente che si parlava alle
spalle e tu MI CAGHI IL CAZZO PER CHI PAGA I SERVER? E parli pure di chi ha capito cosa? Sei tanto incazzata con me che rasenti così palesemente la malafede pur di inveirmi contro o sei realmente tanto cretina? Abbozzala.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scema di guerra questo forum è SENZA MODERAZIONE. Non so se te n'eri accorta, ma è così. Se ad Admin sta bene, NON VEDO PERCHÉ TU DEBBA FRACASSARMI LE PALLE CON SERVER FRIZZI E LAZZI QUANDO QUI SI E' SCRITTO CAZZATE OVUNQUE ED ANCHE DI BEN PEGGIORI, con insulti a mamme, figli, padri, nonni, auguri di tumori, morti e tragedie, rasoiate incrociate tra
> gente che si scambia gli amanti, telefonate di insulti, gruppi su facebook con gente che si parlava alle
> spalle e tu MI CAGHI IL CAZZO PER CHI PAGA I SERVER? E parli pure di chi ha capito cosa? Sei tanto incazzata con me che rasenti così palesemente la malafede pur di inveirmi contro o sei realmente tanto cretina? Abbozzala.


...cazzo, bisogna chiamare un'esorcista per davvero?????
Alex...lascia questo corpo...non ti appartiene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Resta. Ti prometto che conterò fino a dieci anche con te. Fino a venti, toh. Rimani.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzo, bisogna chiamare un'esorcista per davvero?????
> Alex...lascia questo corpo...non ti appartiene.


Spider, ma tu in tutto questo ci pensi mai a chi paga i server? Onesto.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spider, ma tu in tutto questo ci pensi mai a chi paga i server? Onesto.


mai, giuro...
anche perchè penso ci guadagni sopra.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


>


Quibby, Admin anzi, li vuoi dieci euri per server quale quota di solidarietà?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quibby, Admin anzi, li vuoi dieci euri per server quale quota di solidarietà?


no grazie, il forum è già in fiamme :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mai, giuro...
> anche perchè penso ci guadagni sopra.


Eh, boh. Lo pensavo anch'io ma chissà. Non avrei voluto arrecare un danno al povero Admin. Admin mica con sto
thread s'è rotto il server? Mannaggia...posso arrivare a unidici euri ed ottantadue
centesimi, dammi solo il tempo di spaccare il porco e sono tuoi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no grazie, il forum è già in fiamme :rotfl:


MERDA HA PRESO FUOCO IL SERVER! Cazzo mi spiace!!! Crepo il porco e arrivo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> MERDA HA PRESO FUOCO IL SERVER! Cazzo mi spiace!!! Crepo il porco e arrivo!


Con il freddo che fa, un po' di calore fa solo bene. Penso che le polemiche su tradinet possono alimentare più che una caldaia


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Con il freddo che fa, un po' di calore fa solo bene. Penso che le polemiche su tradinet possono alimentare più che una caldaia


Allora Quibby famo a capisse (cambio di personalità, che sono pur sempre IL MALIGNO): la potenziale infoiata di Collecchio dice che io abboccai come un branzino all'amo di un provocatore prezzolato pagato da potenze occulte se non occultissime (si parla addirittura di Grandi Antichi con magari Chtulu in persona dagli abissi) per creare zizzania ed aumetare gli accessi
al sito e quindi far entrare più dindi per pagare er server. Cosa ne pensi? I WANT TO BELIEVE. Occhio a come responni.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora Quibby famo a capisse (cambio di personalità, che sono pur sempre IL MALIGNO): la potenziale infoiata di Collecchio dice che io abboccai come un branzino all'amo di un provocatore prezzolato pagato da potenze occulte se non occultissime (si parla addirittura di Grandi Antichi con magari Chtulu in persona dagli abissi) per creare zizzania ed aumetare gli accessi
> al sito e quindi far entrare più dindi per pagare er server. Cosa ne pensi? I WANT TO BELIEVE. Occhio a come responni.


ce sei arrivato...
quando il diavolo fa le pentole hanno già inventato i coperchi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scema di guerra questo forum è SENZA MODERAZIONE. Non so se te n'eri accorta, ma è così. Se ad Admin sta bene, NON VEDO PERCHÉ TU DEBBA FRACASSARMI LE PALLE CON SERVER FRIZZI E LAZZI QUANDO QUI SI E' SCRITTO CAZZATE OVUNQUE ED ANCHE DI BEN PEGGIORI, con insulti a mamme, figli, padri, nonni, auguri di tumori, morti e tragedie, rasoiate incrociate tra
> gente che si scambia gli amanti, telefonate di insulti, gruppi su facebook con gente che si parlava alle
> spalle e tu MI CAGHI IL CAZZO PER CHI PAGA I SERVER? E parli pure di chi ha capito cosa? Sei tanto incazzata con me che rasenti così palesemente la malafede pur di inveirmi contro o sei realmente tanto cretina? Abbozzala.


bravo. Proprio bravo a prendere ispirazione. Aspiri alla stessa carriera? Perché il linguaggio è quello, i contenuti anche


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo. Proprio bravo a prendere ispirazione. Aspiri alla stessa carriera? Perché il linguaggio è quello, i contenuti anche


no sbri.
i contenuti molto diversi....
pieni, pregnanti, sentiti.
w la REVOLUCION


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ce sei arrivato...
> quando il diavolo fa le pentole hanno già inventato i coperchi...


Vero. Sai che insieme agli ufo, al bigfoot, agli Illuminati ed all'anello mancante penso che l'identità di Massinfedele, il
suo vero e sinistro scopo recondito, sia uno dei misteri più sinistri di sempre? Secondo me Massinfedele in realtà è un rettiliano.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo. Proprio bravo a prendere ispirazione. Aspiri alla stessa carriera? Perché il linguaggio è quello, i contenuti anche


Se ti stai proponendo come novella Sole temo che tu abbia sbagliato candeggio.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Sai che insieme agli ufo, al bigfoot, agli Illuminati ed all'anello mancante penso che l'identità di Massinfedele, il
> suo vero e sinistro scopo recondito, sia uno dei misteri più sinistri di sempre? Secondo me Massinfedele in realtà è un rettiliano.


concordo.
Massinfedele è un alieno. 
ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> concordo.
> Massinfedele è un alieno.
> ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


E' un complotto. Scatole, dentro scatole, a loro volta dentro altre scatole. Non se n'esce.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora Quibby famo a capisse (cambio di personalità, che sono pur sempre IL MALIGNO): la potenziale infoiata di Collecchio dice che io abboccai come un branzino all'amo di un provocatore prezzolato pagato da potenze occulte se non occultissime (si parla addirittura di Grandi Antichi con magari Chtulu in persona dagli abissi) *per creare zizzania ed aumetare gli accessi al sito e quindi far entrare più dindi per pagare er server*. Cosa ne pensi? I WANT TO BELIEVE. Occhio a come responni.


possibilmente non creare zizzania. non c'è nulla di peggio che litigare per motivi futili.

però siamo semi-sconosciuti, seppure ben piazzati, e aspetto il momento in cui "ci scoprono". ci sono dei momenti in cui sembra arrivare un po' di gente nuova, ma alla fine sono solo attratti da una moda o da una citazione da qualche parte. basta che ci citano dalle "Iene" e arrivano a "ventinaia".

vorrei che venissero più persone con un progetto proprio, integrabile con il forum e le sue caratteristiche e le persone che lo visitano.

una mancanza totale è il confronto fra tradito e traditore, che potrebbe dare un senso più profondo all'esistenza del sito, ma l'abbiamo già provato diverse volte, e non ha funzionato, perché in fondo si cerca un posto dove piangere e divagarsi, non per risolvere un problema che magari assomiglierebbe, con l'assistenza di tutti, a una terapia di gruppo.

manca la consulenza legale, che tempo fa l'abbiamo avuto (Paolo), ma purtroppo ha avuto un incidente stradale ed è deceduto. c'era anche un tentativo fallito di un "consulente" detective, che però ha solo cercato di portare acqua al suo mulino e quando ha visto che non ha funzionato "subitissimo", ha lasciato.

cioè ci sono una serie di attività compatibili che possono funzionare bene e altre un po' meno. quella della zizzania è stata provata e riprovata per anni, e ha diviso il forum (era la strategia "segreta" di Fa.). la guerra è una pratica forse meno idonea, sebbene ha cresciuto il forum a dismisura.

comunque sia, ora abbiamo diversi utenti che occasionalmente danno consigli legali, e poeti, scrittori, psicologi, psichiatri, insegnanti, pittori, ingegneri e giornalisti, che contribuiscono in modo creativo. da non dimenticare, una porzione incredibile di persone con la volontà e capacità di aiutare, nonostante le loro storie non sempre felicissimi.

penso che il giorno felice del forum arriverà, e nel frattempo pagherò ancora e ancora il server :up:


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un complotto. Scatole, dentro scatole, a loro volta dentro altre scatole. Non se n'esce.


*resisti.*
*
la forza sia con te.*



io ti sarò vicino, vicino...
giuro.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> possibilmente non creare zizzania. non c'è nulla di peggio che litigare per motivi futili.
> 
> però siamo semi-sconosciuti, seppure ben piazzati, e aspetto il momento in cui "ci scoprono". ci sono dei momenti in cui sembra arrivare un po' di gente nuova, ma alla fine sono solo attratti da una moda o da una citazione da qualche parte. basta che ci citano dalle "Iene" e arrivano a "ventinaia".
> 
> ...


stupendo quello che leggo... e mi commuovo veramente.
anche i mercenari hanno un'anima.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> possibilmente non creare zizzania. non c'è nulla di peggio che litigare per motivi futili.
> 
> però siamo semi-sconosciuti, seppure ben piazzati, e aspetto il momento in cui "ci scoprono". ci sono dei momenti in cui sembra arrivare un po' di gente nuova, ma alla fine sono solo attratti da una moda o da una citazione da qualche parte. basta che ci citano dalle "Iene" e arrivano a "ventinaia".
> 
> ...


A parte le idee sparse e l'italiano un po' così tutto il resto è boh. Mi spiace per Paolo chiunque fosse. Ma leggi mai roba new age tu?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti stai proponendo come novella Sole temo che tu abbia sbagliato candeggio.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte le idee sparse e l'italiano un po' così tutto il resto è boh. Mi spiace per Paolo chiunque fosse. *Ma leggi mai roba new age tu*?


io *sono* new age 

sono convinto che vuoi seminare zizzania e ci riesci benissimo. il rubinometro ti aiuterà a comprendere il gradimento :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora Quibby famo a capisse (cambio di personalità, che sono pur sempre IL MALIGNO): la potenziale infoiata di Collecchio dice che io abboccai come un branzino all'amo di un provocatore prezzolato pagato da potenze occulte se non occultissime (si parla addirittura di Grandi Antichi con magari Chtulu in persona dagli abissi) per creare zizzania ed aumetare gli accessi
> al sito e quindi far entrare più dindi per pagare er server. Cosa ne pensi? I WANT TO BELIEVE. Occhio a come responni.


non hai capito una mazza. Meno male che ha risposto admin. Magari i suoi post li leggi senza opinioni preconfezionate, sorella.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un complotto. Scatole, dentro scatole, a loro volta dentro altre scatole. Non se n'esce.


ha perso le chiavi


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io *sono* new age
> 
> *sono convinto che vuoi seminare zizzania* e ci riesci benissimo. il rubinometro ti aiuterà a comprendere il gradimento :carneval:


Ah. Ti faccio notare che qui quello preso di mira sarei io, tipo. Non ho certo aperto io il thread e neanche ho invitato chi c'è venuto a scrivere. Non che ci faccia particolarmente caso o m'importi in generale, ma visto che mi parli di rubini posso assicurarti, anzi controllatelo da solo se vuoi, che ho più smeraldi che altro. Questo di per sè non vuol dire assolutamente nulla, che la gente in genere valuta alla cazzo di cane sia in un senso che nell'altro, ma facciamo pour parler.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non hai capito una mazza. Meno male che ha risposto admin. Magari i suoi post li leggi senza opinioni preconfezionate, sorella.


Ahahahahahahhah! Madonna Sbrì, e che è. Che cazzo quanto rosichi. Sorella, zia, cugina, mamma. Che cazzo hai ricapito TU. E i morti finti morti e chi li tira fuori. E i server e chi li paga. E l'amo, la pesca e l'abbocco. E davanti a tutti. E basta, anche. E da chi trai ispirazione (io, poi. Ma che mancanza di riguardo! A ME! Imperdonabile). Essù. Cioè: I SERVER CHI LI PAGA. Capito? Zitta che sta cosa di Massinfedele rettiliano è proprio forte, altro che mazza e non mazza.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ti faccio notare che qui quello preso di mira sarei io, tipo. Non ho certo aperto io il thread e neanche ho invitato chi c'è venuto a scrivere. Non che ci faccia particolarmente caso o m'importi in generale, ma visto che mi parli di rubini posso assicurarti, anzi controllatelo da solo se vuoi, che ho più smeraldi che altro. Quiesto di per sè non vuol dire assolutamente nulla, che la gente in genere valuta alla cazzo di cane sia in un senso che nell'altro, ma facciamo pour parler.


non scendere a tanto.
rubini e smeraldi
tiene per la gola.
l'eterno dilemma ...piaccio o non piaccio?
quib ha un progetto.
gli dai una mano?
una mano consapevole, intendo...
fino ad ora lo hai fatto.
perchè adesso ti ribelli?
(lo so ho rotto il cazzo...)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *resisti.*
> *
> la forza sia con te.*
> 
> ...


Grazie vecchio mio, ma è dura. E' proprio dura. Stamattina ho cazziato Sbriciolata e se l'è presa. Perchè, devi capire, quando cazzi Sbriciolata è regolarmente perchè TU (non tu tu, io) non hai capito niente. Sempre. Non è possibile, non può essere, non succederà MAI che lei se n'esca fuori malamente o, in una certa misura, in modo arbitrario e preconcetto. NO. ENNE - O. Sei tu (IO) che non hai capito un cazzo. SEMPRE. Se non sei d'accordo e vai avanti lo stesso, poi te la ritrovi che ti corre dietri in un altro thread per redarguirti di aver parlato male di morti finti, di non aver considerato il costo dei server e di essere sostanzialmente una gran brutta persona. Che sarà? La menopausa?


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie vecchio mio, ma è dura. E' proprio dura. Stamattina ho cazziato Sbriciolata e se l'è presa. Perchè, devi capire, quando cazzi Sbriciolata è regolarmente perchè TU (non tu tu, io) non hai capito niente. Sempre. Non è possibile, non può essere, non succederà MAI che lei se n'esca fuori malamente o, in una certa misura, in modo arbitrario e preconcetto. NO. ENNE - O. Sei tu (IO) che non hai capito un cazzo. SEMPRE. Se non sei d'accordo e vai avanti lo stesso, poi te la ritrovi che ti corre dietri in un altro thread per redarguirti di aver parlato male di morti finti, di non aver considerato il costo dei server e di essere sostanzialmente una gran brutta persona. Che sarà? La menopausa?


no semplicemente voglia di... trombare.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non scendere a tanto.
> rubini e smeraldi
> tiene per la gola.
> l'eterno dilemma ...piaccio o non piaccio?
> ...


Mannò, amico no! Stasera fammi da spalla, almeno fin quando resisto. Sono un uomo distrutto, desolato, FINITO. Sbriziolata ce l'ha con me. Ed è rancorosa, amico! E' un dannatissimo gatto appeso ai coglioni. Che posso fare? Come posso uscire dalla spirale di vendetta di una donna di mezz'età sedotta ed abbandonata? Eh?


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, amico no! Stasera fammi da spalla, almeno fin quando resisto. Sono un uomo distrutto, desolato, FINITO. Sbriziolata ce l'ha con me. Ed è rancorosa, amico! E' un dannatissimo gatto appeso ai coglioni. Che posso fare? Come posso uscire dalla spirale di vendetta di una donna di mezz'età sedotta ed abbandonata? Eh?


sedotta e abbandonata?????
non dirmi che già te la sei scopata??????
zozzo, zozzone, certe cose non si fanno...
almeno in codesto forum.
vieni nel mio.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sedotta e abbandonata?????
> non dirmi che già te la sei scopata??????
> zozzo, zozzone, certe cose non si fanno...
> almeno in codesto forum.


Mannò, era più una cosa a livello cerebrale. Lei dice che se volesse potrebbe, che è un po' come dire che se volesse volare si farebbe spuntare un paio d'ali. Pure lì, gliel'ho detto ed apriti cielo. Che te lo dico a fare, è più dura di testa di un mulo e impossibilmente più testarda.


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, era più una cosa a livello cerebrale. Lei dice che se volesse potrebbe, che è un po' come dire che se volesse volare si farebbe spuntare un paio d'ali. Pure lì, gliel'ho detto ed apriti cielo. Che te lo dico a fare, è più dura di testa di un mulo e impossibilmente più testarda.


tosto, anch'io ho imparato la lezione.
*saper volare*.
io volo senza saper volare.
detto poi da un gran cornutazzo (infame, stronzo, e...) come me,
è tutto un dire.
non necessito di commenti. 
grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sedotta e abbandonata?????
> non dirmi che già te la sei scopata??????
> zozzo, zozzone, certe cose non si fanno...
> *almeno in codesto forum.*
> *vieni nel mio.*


Scusa, tu hai un forum tutto tuo con black jack e squillo di lusso?


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, tu hai un forum tutto tuo con black jack e squillo di lusso?


no una cosa molto più tranquilla.
molto black mamba, più che black jack, non si gioca, si fa.
ti interessa?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no una cosa molto più tranquilla.
> molto black mamba, più che black jack, non si gioca, si fa.
> ti interessa?


A sapere cosa s'intende per black mamba che mi sento vieppiù 'gnurant.


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A sapere cosa s'intende per black mamba che mi sento vieppiù 'gnurant.


sotto certe misure non sono amessi.


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

c'è un esame.
da fare.
tosto, ma naturale,
poi è tutto in discesa.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sotto certe misure non sono amessi.


Ehm. Ma stiamo parlando delle misure di quello che penso io?


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm. Ma stiamo parlando delle misure di quello che penso io?


che pensi?
le misure vanno bene tutte.

combiniamo in base alla regola del 
cerbiattio e del cavallo...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che pensi?
> le misure vanno bene tutte.
> 
> combiniano in base alla regola del
> cerbiattio e del cavallo...


Grazie amico ma devo declinare. Faccio già una vita piuttosto complicata da quel punto di vista senza necessariamente dover frequentare forum a tema. E poi adesso sono straziato da sta cosa con Sbriciolata e penso d'essere realmente inconsolabile. :\


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie amico ma no. Faccio già una vita piuttosto complicata da quel punto di vista senza necessariamente dover frequentare forum a tema. E poi adesso sono straziato da sta cosa con Sbriciolata e penso d'essere realmente inconsolabile. :\


lo sai che ti starò sempre vicino, vicino...
giur...giuretta.
e potrei fermarmi qui.

ma io ti ho capito blowjob, e non t'incazzare se ti chiamo cosi.
o meglio penso di averti capito... e  ho dedotto che mi piaci.
pensa te.
certo con la Sbri, la vedo molto tosta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. *Ti faccio notare che qui quello preso di mira sarei io*, tipo. Non ho certo aperto io il thread e neanche ho invitato chi c'è venuto a scrivere. Non che ci faccia particolarmente caso o m'importi in generale, ma visto che mi parli di rubini posso assicurarti, anzi controllatelo da solo se vuoi, che ho più smeraldi che altro. Questo di per sè non vuol dire assolutamente nulla, che la gente in genere valuta alla cazzo di cane sia in un senso che nell'altro, ma facciamo pour parler.


oki 

non guardo nel database salvo se proprio devo ... cioè mai. se piaci, meglio per te. però semini zizzania con una facilità che ha quasi dell'incredibile


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma sapete cosa???

Mi son dovuta leggere il thread fino alla pagina 14, per capire da dove nasceva la disputa! E PRIMA, ero anche andata sul profilo di JB, per capire, cercare, provare...... niente......


Poi a pagina 14 ho intuito: son anche tornata sul thread di Circe, a rileggere..... e mi son detta, tra me e me..... masticazzi??????


Cioe'..... uno apre un thread per insultare JB, che addirittura (visto il "personaggio" che e' nel forum), ha solo "alludito" il suo pensiero?

E' secco, diretto, contro e provocatorio: ti piace lo stimi, non ti piace non lo caghi, se vuoi giocarci ok: gli rispondi e passi del tempo, stop! Io mi sarei aspettata anche di peggio che 4 numeri in fila, ma alla fine, chissene....

mah..... 

Vostra perplessa, MV.


----------



## VikyMaria (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho nessun motivo di rapportarmi con JB diversamente da come mi rapporto con gli altri
> Raramente mi lascio influenzare dalle simpatie e antipatie se leggo una cosa sensata.
> Ho quotato e aprovato più volte anche il Conte, questo dovrebbe dirla lunga sulla mia obiettività
> 
> ...



"Ciao, mi chiamo Maria, sono una infedele, traditrice, e son 15 mesi che non tocco un pisello che non sia di mio marito...."


"BENVENUTA MARIA, BRAVA!!!! CLAP-CLAP-CLAP!!!!! Raccontaci....."



Beh a me non pare di essre stata accolta cosi', anzi..... uno dei primi ad essere acido nei commenti, fu proprio JB: acido si, ma non accusatorio, giudice e condannatore come lo son stati altri, eh! Quindi permettetemi di dissentire, da tanto facile e mieloso moralismo, poi proprio qui dai,per una frase neanche detta.....


Vostra sempre piu' basita, MV.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2013)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> "Ciao, mi chiamo Maria, sono una infedele, traditrice, e son 15 mesi che non tocco un pisello che non sia di mio marito...."
> 
> 
> "BENVENUTA MARIA, BRAVA!!!! CLAP-CLAP-CLAP!!!!! Raccontaci....."
> ...


Scusa ma mica ti ho capito sai... O tu non hai capito me. Perché credo che la pensiamo nello stesso modo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> "Ciao, mi chiamo Maria, sono una infedele, traditrice, e son 15 mesi che non tocco un pisello che non sia di mio marito...."
> 
> 
> "BENVENUTA MARIA, BRAVA!!!! CLAP-CLAP-CLAP!!!!! Raccontaci....."
> ...


Più che acido, caustico. Eventualmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> oki
> 
> non guardo nel database salvo se proprio devo ... cioè mai. se piaci, meglio per te. però semini zizzania con una facilità che ha quasi dell'incredibile


Non è certo colpa mia se qua è pieno di disagiati che come scrivi qualcosa un attimo fuori dalle righe saltano sulla
sedia.


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie amico ma devo declinare. Faccio già una vita piuttosto complicata da quel punto di vista senza necessariamente dover frequentare forum a tema. E poi adesso sono straziato da sta cosa con Sbriciolata e penso d'essere realmente inconsolabile. :\


ti consolo io volentieri: sei stato maleducatissimo con Sbri:unhappy:

tuttavia, i trollmorti con tanto di trolldecapitazione e trollcuori infranti fanno ribrezzo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti consolo io volentieri: sei stato maleducatissimo con Sbri:unhappy:


Lo so, sono un demonio orribile, ORRIBILE!!! Buuuu!!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*

Si,jb esagera,troppo ruvido,con sbriciolata poi....!Detto da me viene da ridere,jb è uno scassacazzi,poi può piacere come no!Io mi son preso due rossi,per aver preso a calci nel sedere un utente che viene qui solo a rompere i coglioni,con cloni,post assurdi e ad insultare.Io non mi permetto di entrare nelle questioni fra ultimo e jb,fatti loro,questioni loro,ma chi mi ha dato due rossi dovrebbe veramente vergognarsi!Oh bene inteso che me ne frega cazzi,però continuerò a pensare che sarebbe doveroso e opportuno tutelae chi cmq qui dentro dice la sua nel bene e nel male,con modi giusti o con modi sbagliati!Insomma son sempre dalla parte di jb se c'è una massinfedele che viene qui ad insultarlo.Dovrebbe valere per tutti .....forse è un concetto troppo difficile da capire per alcuni di voi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so, sono un demonio orribile, ORRIBILE!!! Buuuu!!!


Ma quale demonio e quale orribile, ma quanto te la racconti? Sei stato penoso quel contesto, penoso. OMPP. Anzi, NSM (Non Solo Mia). Poi, fai come ti pare, as usual.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma quale demonio e quale orribile, ma quanto te la racconti? Sei stato penoso quel contesto, penoso. OMPP. Anzi, NSM (Non Solo Mia). Poi, fai come ti pare, as usual.
> 
> View attachment 6339View attachment 6340


Penoso in quel contesto? Quale contesto?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi oh, una che mi porta rancore da un altro thread, che mi segue qua e mi redarguisce per aver tirato fuori i morti che non ho mai tirato fuori e che erano pure farlocchissimi, che mi accusa di non pensare a chi paga i server il tutto su un thread per insultarmi che non ho certo aperto io ma un coglione patentato che sicuramente percepisce l'indennità di accompagno e sul quale sono intervenuti altri APPOSITAMENTE per insultarmi aggratis ed io, cazzo, IO me la racconto? Bella lì.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,jb esagera,troppo ruvido,con sbriciolata poi....!Detto da me viene da ridere,jb è uno scassacazzi,poi può piacere come no!Io mi son preso due rossi,per aver preso a calci nel sedere un utente che viene qui solo a rompere i coglioni,con cloni,post assurdi e ad insultare.Io non mi permetto di entrare nelle questioni fra ultimo e jb,fatti loro,questioni loro,ma chi mi ha dato due rossi dovrebbe veramente vergognarsi!Oh bene inteso che me ne frega cazzi,però continuerò a pensare che sarebbe doveroso e opportuno tutelae chi cmq qui dentro dice la sua nel bene e nel male,con modi giusti o con modi sbagliati!Insomma son sempre dalla parte di jb se c'è una massinfedele che viene qui ad insultarlo.Dovrebbe valere per tutti .....forse è un concetto troppo difficile da capire per alcuni di voi.


Ma quale troppo ruvido con Sbriciolata? Questa è arrivata già incarognita col sottoscritto e s'è messa a ciancare di cazzate inesistenti, oh. CHI PAGA I SERVER PORCA PUTTANA, CHE SONO UNA BRUTTA PERSONA CHE TIRA FUORI I MORTI FINTI, eh.  In un certo senso è intervenuta qua con gli stessi intenti di Massinfedele, Ultimo e compagnia, solo a modo suo. Male per lei.


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi oh, una che mi porta rancore da un altro thread, che mi segue qua e mi redarguisce per aver tirato fuori i morti che non ho mai tirato fuori e che erano pure farlocchissimi, che mi accusa di non pensare a chi paga i server il tutto su un thread per insultarmi che non ho certo aperto io ma un coglione patentato che sicuramente percepisce l'indennità di accompagno e sul quale sono intervenuti altri APPOSITAMENTE per insultarmi aggratis ed io, cazzo, IO me la racconto? Bella lì.



ma dai! ma che ti porta rancore! addirittura!
ma diamo un peso alle parole: il rancore è cosa seria

il personaggio che per insultarti "meglio" recluta morti farlocchissimi è un poveretto


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai! ma che ti porta rancore! addirittura!
> ma diamo un peso alle parole: il rancore è cosa seria
> 
> il personaggio che per insultarti "meglio" recluta morti farlocchissimi è un poveretto


Rancore, incazzatura, come preferisci. Il concetto è quello.


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rancore, incazzatura, come preferisci. Il concetto è quello.



ecco, preferirei punti di vista differenti


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è certo colpa mia se qua è pieno di disagiati che come scrivi qualcosa un attimo fuori dalle righe saltano sulla
> sedia.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


ha ragione; personalmente sono parecchio a disagio per lui.
e un po' per te che gongoli con quelle ridicole canerval


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha ragione; personalmente sono parecchio a disagio per lui.
> e un po' per te che gongoli con quelle ridicole canerval


Tu ti senti a disagio per le peggio fesserie, Minni. Scusa se te lo ricordo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho nessun motivo di rapportarmi con JB diversamente da come mi rapporto con gli altri
> Raramente mi lascio influenzare dalle simpatie e antipatie se leggo una cosa sensata.
> Ho quotato e aprovato più volte anche il Conte, questo dovrebbe dirla lunga sulla mia obiettività
> 
> ...



farfalla, Circe è venuta a salutarci, non è venuta qua per i motivi iniziali che ben conosciamo, Circe è entrata qua per tranquillizzarci, riesci a capire questo concetto o no? Nel preciso momento in cui abbiamo letto Circe, abbiamo letto la sua gentilezza nel rispondere a noi e salutarci. Circe non è entrata per i soliti motivi. 

I motivi di cui parli tu non esistono, esiste la scorrettezza ed ignoranza di chi non riesce nemmeno a far proprio certe gentilezze che nemmeno riesce a cogliere, ora so che anche tu non hai colto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti non ho scritto proprio un bel nulla, a meno che i primi quattro numeri dallo zero non abbiano chissà quale esoterico significato recondito giù in Sicilia.



Tranquillo eh, la Sicilia fa parte dell'italia, concetto che a quanto pare devo rispolverarti.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pessima idea, fossi in te chiuderei.


Ora forse chiudo, prima leggo. Dopo decido.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla, Circe è venuta a salutarci, non è venuta qua per i motivi iniziali che ben conosciamo, Circe è entrata qua per tranquillizzarci, riesci a capire questo concetto o no? Nel preciso momento in cui abbiamo letto Circe, abbiamo letto la sua gentilezza nel rispondere a noi e salutarci. Circe non è entrata per i soliti motivi.
> 
> I motivi di cui parli tu non esistono, esiste la scorrettezza ed ignoranza di chi non riesce nemmeno a far proprio certe gentilezze che nemmeno riesce a cogliere, ora so che anche tu non hai colto.


Ecco Sua Genialità! Buongiorno, Eccellentissimo! Qualche nuova pensata geniale oggi?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco Sua Genialità! Buongiorno, Eccellentissimo! Qualche nuova pensata geniale oggi?



A parte quella di sapere che sei uno stronzo, no.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte quella di sapere che sei uno stronzo, no.


Allora, ohibò, datti da fare, che qui quanto io sia stronzo lo san pure i sassi. Forza, ci conto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un palesissimo ritardato (ciao Minni) che tanto per cambiare non ha ricapito un cazzo di nulla. Sarò pure stronzo, ma non capisci davvero un cazzo di niente, poveraccio che altro non sei.


Sarà. Una cosa è certa, l'evidenza della tua scarsa inclinazione ad essere educato. Mi riferisco ai tuoi numeri come risposta.E non solo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, ohibò, datti da fare, che qui quanto io sia stronzo lo san pure i sassi. Forza, ci conto.



A quanto pare mi piace incidere per rafforzare.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità, svegliona, è che sono un mucchio di stronzate, incidente, genitori morti e tutto l'ambaradan. Non ti stracciare nulla per carità.



Fai schifo. Sei disgustoso.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto tutto, è disgustoso, ed è disgustoso sotto tutti gli aspetti.

Ho letto anche "quello" consigliatomi da Minerva, e da Sbriciolata con la quale mi scuso, mi scuso perchè avendo aperto il 3D mi sento in parte in colpa per le "esternazioni che ha dovuto leggere da parte di Blow. 


Quindi chiudo il 3D, d'altronde volevo esternarmi e l'ho fatto.


----------

